# The healthy-eating thread. No fad diet talk!



## Tina

Just from the start here, I want to say that this thread isn't about discussing Weight Watchers, Atkins, or any other 'fad diet.' We all know that the word "diet" can just mean what we eat, and doesn't have to have anything to with proscribed menus that dictate what we can and cannot eat.

As many know, I used to be just over 450 lbs and was living a miserable life. Some can be that weight and be mobile and happy, but not me. I decided that I was tired of being in pain 24/7 and of needing assistive devices in order to get around (cane, walker sometimes, and then the finishing move was the delivery of a wheelchair), so I determined that I had enough and was going to lose weight and create a total life change. I started just over three years ago, losing almost 120 lbs, and then have pleateau'd for at least a year now. It gets harder and harder to lose, and have been losing and gaining the same 4-8 lbs that bounces back and forth.

I have a few diseases/disorders/syndromes that often get in the way of being able to kick up my exercise very much -- like chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia, arthritis and lymphedema. I also have knees that, according to my ortho doc, are in need of replacing (I have a laundry list of other health things going on, but I'll leave them out of this for now). Still I exercise almost daily (5-6 days per week, so far), and try to concentrate as much as possible on healthy eating, not eating huge amounts, and avoiding the things I crave (why don't I ever crave steamed veggies???), substituting, instead with whole-grain items and lots of fruits.

So, I'm not really losing more weight at this point, and I'd like to because I'll be moving to an area with lots of stairs. But the fact is that I overall feel better and my endurance is a bit better. I know that if I get discouraged and give up, I'll just gain it all back and more, as has happened to me every other time in the past, whether I was on a fad diet, or had just changed my eating and exercised more (usually it was fad diets, though). So I'm trying to concentrate on the health aspect and keep that as a goal.

I'm interested in hearing from others who are eating healthy, or who want to, and would like to hear about what you are doing towards that end.

I start my day by first sitting at the computer, sleepy and googly-eyed. I then take a shower, put my compression garments on and do my Body Flex exercises. 

Body Flex is something I've been doing almost the whole time (except when I slacked off for a while), but the workout has changed. I have kept some of the old moves while adding in the new, and what I like about it is that the combination of deep-breathing and stretching that is included in the workout usually energizes me. That's important for someone with chronic fatigue and fibro, as when I'm exhausted and hurting, exercise is the last thing I want to do, but it is also one of the things that will ultimately make me feel better. It's when I'm having a very bad CF/fibro day that exercise can actually make me feel worse, and on those days I either do a bit of the deep breathing stuff or nothing. 

However, I have had some overall better days since starting on a routine listed above, and then after exercising, I take Norwegian Naturals cod oil, a magnesium, zinc, vitamin C and D liquid and a liquid that helps joints (has glucosamine and controitin and some other stuff in it). Finish it off with Emergen - C vitamins. I eat breakfast (the deep breathing exercises should be done on an empty stomach), trying to have some good protein (turkey sammich -- on a good quality wholegrain bread -- a small omlette, tuna sammich, or the like) and add to it a good bowl of fruit and maybe a little cheese. After, I take some pro-biotics. Yes, it is all a pain in the ass, but yes, it's also helped.

I try to eat fish at least a few times per week, and adore the wild alaskan salmon sold at Costco for about $12.50 for six fillets. It's pre-seasoned and packaged separately, and one of those with some veggies and fruit and I'm good to go for dinner or lunch. I do eat lots of other things for my meals, but won't bore you with it all in the first post.

So tell me, what is your routine? What are you wanting to do and be when it comes to your physical being, and how do you plan on getting there?


----------



## ashmamma84

Great, insightful post Tina -- I've not lost any weight, in fact, I've gained over 70 lbs. in the past couple of years, but I am doing my best to stay in shape. Babe and I work out 5 days a week -- she does more intense cardio/weight lifting and running, while I do yoga, tai chi, and brisk walking. I love the endorphin kick, which is also good for my depression/anxiety. I do have an issue with swollen ankles, so sometimes it cuts my walks short, but any little thing helps. I walk to and from the subway everyday and I also go for an evening walk as well...Although I am fat, I believe in being pro-active about my health...and maybe that's why I don't see being fat as an excuse not to excercise, but then I'm also quite healthy and young...so maybe time is on my side. Oh and I go to the doc as needed - for check ups, tests, etc.

Aside from that, we eat alot of chicken, fish, seafood and whole grains at home. We love fruits and veggies, so we make an effort to go to the Famer's Market on Sundays to stock up a weeks worth of goods. Something about me -- I love to bake and have an insane sweet tooth, but I try to manage it as best I can by eating healthy snacks throughout the day, like organic yogurt with sliced banana or berries and honey drizzled on top...or sometimes just indulging in what I want...say, eating dessert for dinner, that way I don't feel deprived. It's not an everyday thing...but it is something that helps me stay sane. I'm one of those women that feels like I need something sweet everyday...and if I don't get it, things can get ugly - quick! LOL 

Okay and about the whole grain thing -- I took alot of getting used to, but now, I love them. Just the other day I fixed salmon fillets infused with dill, a salad of arugula, raddichio and endive...and brown rice. I put a bit of truffle oil in it to give it a different twist and I actually liked it. We drink a ton of water, and we are slowing phasing out soda...no pork, and hardly any red meat unless we are really craving it (like tonight). 

We also eat Acai Berries...Babe ordered a bucket of the frozen sorbet (where, I don't know), but it's really good. And it's excellent for you. The only thing I need to step my game up on is taking vitamins - I need to get in the habit of taking a one a day when I take my other medication.

So for me, it's not about losing weight per se -- I think I'm at a nice size for what I like to do and how I like to live...and I love my body as is...but I am definitely on board with feeling great and keeping my ass in motion. 

I'm not sure if this is the type of post you are looking for, but I thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## kr7

Hey Tina,

I have successfully lost a lot of weight, and kept it off for years, until I broke my leg. The darned thing didn't heal quite right, and so I have become a lot less active, and gained all the weight back. For me, the things that really worked were: aerobic exercise, eating a lot of raw fruits and veggies, adding veggies to as many meals as possible, and cutting out empty calories like soda. I still eat sweets, though. In fact that's my only vice, since I don't smoke, drink, or eat meat. Hope this helps.  

Chris


----------



## Tina

kr7 said:


> I have successfully lost a lot of weight, and kept it off for years, until I broke my leg. The darned thing didn't heal quite right, and so I have become a lot less active, and gained all the weight back.


Chris, I have to admit that falling is one of my great fears. I am afraid that if I fall I'll gain all the weight back and more. For me, it's not about how I look, but about pain levels and mobility. Life in pain 24/7 was no life at all, so I'll do anything to avoid falling. I've given up a lot of vices, too, though I still cuss like a sailor at times, and have a bit to drink occasionally, but it's rare. 


Some people hate lots of quotes, but with the ADD, it helps me to be more organized in my posts, and even then I'm almost always editing because I sometimes leave out whole parts of sentences. :blush: 


ashmamma84 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the type of post you are looking for, but I thought I'd share anyway.


Yep, sure is, Ash. 

I usually only eat brown rice, too. Trader Joe's sells this aromatic brown basmati rice that I adore. It can be flavored many ways, and I often substitute chicken or vegetable broth for the water. For instance, low-sodium soy sauce and a bit of sesame oil for Asian; or a bit of salsa and various chile powders, and maybe cumin, for Spanish. I love the idea of truffle oil and hadn't thought of it. I bet that would be good with a bit of added roasted garlic, too! Sometimes I just like to put in the broth and some garlic for a bit of flavor. Also, whenever I make soup, I'll often make some brown rice or barley to put in the bowl before I add the soup, for fiber.

I go to the local health food store and buy golden flax seed to add to my cereal (usually a mixture of Kashi GoLean Crunch and Heart to Heart). I'm going to switch to soy or rice milk maybe, because I think I'm getting lactose intolerant.


> I do have an issue with swollen ankles, so sometimes it cuts my walks short, but any little thing helps.


Ash, you can buy support garments just as high as your knees for walking. As long as they don't bind at the ankle, but are snug enough, the movement of you walking will get the fluids in your ankles moving and won't hold you back from longer walks (if that is what you desire).


> I'm one of those women that feels like I need something sweet everyday...and if I don't get it, things can get ugly - quick! LOL


You know, sweets are my big downfall. I replaced sugar with fruit, so I could still have sweet things every day. At one point, I thought I could buy Dove dark chocolate (the single pieces, wrapped in foil) and just have one or two per day, as it's good for you, but I can't. Several years ago, at the start of my lifestyle changes, I had to come to grips with the fact that I am an addict when it comes to certain foods (seriously, this is no exaggeration). 


> Just the other day I fixed salmon fillets infused with dill, a salad of arugula, raddichio and endive...and brown rice.


I adore salmon and dill. The salad sounds marvelous. What kind of dressing do you use?


> We also eat Acai Berries...Babe ordered a bucket of the frozen sorbet (where, I don't know), but it's really good. And it's excellent for you. The only thing I need to step my game up on is taking vitamins - I need to get in the habit of taking a one a day when I take my other medication.


What do you think of the Acai Berries? I know I've read about them but can't remember what they do. Are they anti-oxidants and also help with immune system stuff? I'll have to go look it up again. Do you feel it's helping?

For Vitamins, I use Emergen-C, usually tropical or raspberry flavor. I love it because it's got some very good stuff in it and it's a powder that you mix with water and it becomes a fizzy drink, so it's not a pill that needs to break down first, but is instead available to your system right away. I want to start buying the [http://www.alacer.com/cgi-bin/dbsea...ABS,template=/products/returntitle.htm]Immune Defense Formula[/url], since I have iflammation and immune system disorder crap going on.


> ...keeping my ass in motion.


Trying to keep my ass in motion is one of my goals, though I sit at the compy a lot, and that's not exactly moving. Though I do sometimes like to turn some music on and chair dance while I'm sitting here sometimes. Music with a good beat really keeps my energy levels up.

Thanks so much for posting, Ash.  I really love to hear what others are doing, and feel that it can serve to help each other, for those of us who are on a mutual quest for good and/or improving health and mobility.


----------



## Tracyarts

Tina said:


> So tell me, what is your routine? What are you wanting to do and be when it comes to your physical being, and how do you plan on getting there?



Right now, the routine is to just eat healthier foods more often than less healthy foods, and eating everything in smaller quantities. Not depriving myself, if I am done and genuinely not full and satisfied, I will have more. But start with less and that is usually enough.

One thing I do to help is fix myself a lunch box every morning. I'll fill this little lunchbox type cooler I have with a bunch of healthy food. A good balanced mix of stuff that is enough for two meals and a snack. And keep it on the counter or the kitchen table. That way my choices are limited to what I intended to eat that day. I am the type who gets hungry, and grabs the first thing I see that is the easiest to prepare, regardless of how healthy or balanced it is. So, this way I have something ready right there waiting for me, and I know it will be healthy (and something I like too). 

Supper we almost always go out or have takeout, so I relax a bit and have pretty much whatever I want as long as I at least attempt to make it something healthy. Like if we get pizza, I will get it with all the veggies including spinach and fresh tomatoes so it is more balanced. If we get Chinese takeaway, I'll usually get something with more vegetables and a non sugary sauce without fried meat. But, sometimes I just want what I want and have it. It's one meal a day, and not every day, so I can deal with that.

Tracy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I love this thread Tina.

For me right now I am eating a no fat diet out of necessity - but it is helping me lose weight. I have lost 7 inches around my waist in the last 3 months. But I also must say I am eating *tons of whole grains *and lean protein and fruits and veggies. I think my cpap is helping me lose weight. Honestly. I was on Atkins for a year and lost nothing except my gall bladder in a couple of days.

I think you mentioned something about getting a sleep study? I say do it Tina if you need a cpap it will greatly enhance your life. I love mine. I feel rested and relaxed.


----------



## Aliena

I eat 6 small meals a day and exercise 3-4 days a week. 

My food is all whole/multi grain, (as far as starches) fresh vegetables, and fruit. One of my favorite snacks is cottage cheese, honeydew, and a chocolate graham cracker. 

When DH is scheduled to work the early night shift, I do eat frozen Lean Cuisines or South Beach. 

Otherwise, I make a lean meat, low glycemic starch, (such as a sweet tater or brown rice) and a vegetable. 

I've been doing a lot of swimming this summer and hiking. Normally though, I workout at the YMCA, using weights, the arc trainer, treadmill, or bike. 


My diligence is a struggle at times, but the reward of being healthier than I've been in decades is worth it to me.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Great thread, Tina! 

My diet is varied, and not so very different than prior to WLS although the amounts are a lot less. At each meal I emphasize protein, whether it be salmon, tuna, turkey slices, or grilled meat or even cheese. There has to be a goodly amount of protein, preferably animal protein, at each meal. Then after that the rest of it is trying to add varied textures, colors, grains and the like with whatever room is left over. This time of year I like to grill meat and veggies and eat corn on the cob. In winter I eat a lot more bean soups with tons of veggies and meat in them. I eat a very very limited amount of pasta since it's really the one food I don't tolerate too well post WLS. That's probably a good thing since white flour isn't good for you. 

I was on a huge sushi jag for about a year and I'm finally over it. Now I want to learn to make fresh spring rolls; that would be another good way for me to eat different things in a portable way (important at work). 

For me it's just about getting a variety of foods in, that look as natural to the source as possible. I still eat junk but instead of focusing on what I "can't" have, I focus on the things my body needs to function well. Then, if there's room and time, I slip in the fun stuff.


----------



## Tina

Tracyarts said:


> One thing I do to help is fix myself a lunch box every morning. I'll fill this little lunchbox type cooler I have with a bunch of healthy food.


That's a great idea, Tracy. I have a cooler that I've been trying to remember to put string cheese and apples in when I know I'll be out running errands for a while. That way, I'm not tempted to eat fast food. I have only healthy stuff in my house, so I'm not tempted to eat processed foods, candy or ice cream, so I don't think I'd need it for at home -- though it's a great idea when opening the fridge means an assault of things that aren't good for me.


Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I love this thread Tina.
> 
> For me right now I am eating a no fat diet out of necessity - but it is helping me lose weight.


Sandie, I would love to see an example of your diet throughout the day. Woud you mind? I have a hard time envisioning what a no-fat diet would look like.


> I think you mentioned something about getting a sleep study? I say do it Tina if you need a cpap it will greatly enhance your life. I love mine. I feel rested and relaxed.


Yes, I have an appt with a sleep specialist the 29th of this month. I'm hoping I can be scheduled for a sleep study before I move, as I won't have any medical for a while in Montreal. How long did it take for you to get your CPAP after your study?


Aliena said:


> My diligence is a struggle at times, but the reward of being healthier than I've been in decades is worth it to me.


I'm happy for you with this. And yes, it's definitely a struggle -- one that will likely last a lifetime, but it's better than the alternative, that's for sure, when the alternative was ill health, impaired mobility and pain.


Miss Vickie said:


> Then, if there's room and time, I slip in the fun stuff.


As hard and long as you work, you definitely deserve the fun stuff, honey. Let me know how the spring rolls, go, okay? I'd love to learn how to make them. Yum!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

No problem Tina.

I try not to eat anything that has more than 3 grams of fat per serving.

Breakfast is usually no/low fat cereal like rice krispies or cheerios. Or I eat fruit. I've been eating a lot of fruit like watermelon or peaches or nectarines because I can get them fresh. If I can't get really good fresh fruit I have canned or snack cup no sugar fruits. Like fruit cocktail or the like.

I will have a fruit snack late morning.

Lunch is usually a sandwich on whole grain bread with no fat mustard or the no fat soy mayo. It's been either chicken breast or turkey breast (no skin) and tomato and lettuce. And fruit. Or just fruit if my appetite isn't that big.

Afternoon snack fruit again (I am just loving all the summer fruits)

Dinner is either Chicken breast or turkey breast or fish with 2 veggies and fruit. Usually I add a whole grain starch such as pasta or rice.

evening snack. Usually graham crackers or snackwell cookies.


----------



## Kareda

Im with you all on whole grains if you do eat simple carbs... and I am certainly one of them. Whole wheat pasta, breads, snacks. Yum.

The big thing I think is balancing your Carbs to protein. You can still eat Rice , potatoes and oatmeal if you pair it with Protein. 

In Scrambled Eggs & Omelets I do mostly egg whites but for color and taste, I may through in a yolk, but otherwise stay with the white stuff.

I never use oil, but thats out of preference. I know used sparingly it actually good for you.

I also do Fat Free Dairy. 

Love poultry and eat it often. I always use skinless boneless breast and never fry and rarely bread- only when I get a craving.

Thats what I can think of at the top of my head. To me eating better makes me feel better, if I lose some weight, great however that is not my main reason...plus I want to keep some of this chub


----------



## Aliena

Kareda said:


> The big thing I think is balancing your Carbs to protein. You can still eat Rice , potatoes and oatmeal if you pair it with Protein.




I totally agree with this. I always try to keep a balanced ratio between carbs and protein. Usually, I do more protein than carbs, but never have the carbs be more than the protein. I notice when I have my "bad" days of eating, (like around end of cycle time) where the carbs outweigh the protein, the hunger isn't kept at bay; I tend to eat more. (or graze really)

I've adopted the notion that protein is first and the rest is dressing. (so to speak)


----------



## Sandie S-R

Our eating healthier routine is more about types of foods. We eat things that are made from scratch and avoid any processed foods. Living in So Cal is a blessing as we can always get fresh veggies and fruit. We eat a lot of salads and veggie meals. I have several dinner salads that we make that include chicken or some form of protien. By eating this way we have eliminated a lot of sodium (salt) from what we eat, and I've stopped using any salt when cooking. I use lots of herbs and peppers and other unique spices. 

We are also big on soy. Guy love a product called Soyrizo, which is like a mexican chorizo only made from soy. It is great scrambled in with eggs for breakfast, or as a taco filling. We have switched over to soy milk for the most part. I actually love soy milk, and usually get the Vanilla Silk. I also started drinking daily soy protien shakes with my lunch to help with menopausal issues. I get my shakes from Revival Soy, a fabulous company with the tastiest Soy shakes in the world. I get the ones with Splenda (you can get them with sugar or non sweeteened). They have almost completely eliminated my menopausal symptoms and have improved my hair and nails like you can't believe. Fabulous product.

We rarely eat red meat. Chicken and salmon are our staples. I love eggs, and use them as fill in protein when we are eating a veggie meal. We do have deserts a couple of times a week, but mostly things like berries, or homemade cookies. I made a peach cobbler yesterday. :eat2: 

In all honesty, I think getting away from the processed foods and sodium has done more for our health than just about anything else we could have done.


----------



## Kareda

Sandie S-R said:


> In all honesty, I think getting away from the processed foods and sodium has done more for our health than just about anything else we could have done.




I could not agree more!


----------



## steely

Here lately I have removed white food from my diet,sugar,white bread,potatoes,white rice.I eat mostly protein and vegetables.It has been working out wonderfully well.
I too weighed around 425 and just felt horrible all the time.My ankle started swelling and I am afraid of the lymphedema situation.I have no insurance.
Anyway in the past 10 weeks I have lost 38 lbs.

My blood pressure has dropped,my joints feel much better and I just feel good.It's been a long time since I felt good.I love to eat but I think I like this feeling better.


----------



## DeniseW

I follow a mostly Mediterranean(sp?) diet, fish, whole grains,olive oil,low-fat dairy, fruit and veggies and nuts. I also eat eggs, I don't eat any meat at all. I eat a lot of soy too. I don't drink any soda, diet or regular, I drink tons of water and I walk every day and go to Curves. I started eating this way in the beginning to get my diabetes under control but the weight loss is an added bonus. My leg swelling has gone way down and my joints don't hurt much anymore. I have a lot more energy and my husband has really noticed, we went to Sam's Club today and I walked the whole store and then helped him load stuff into the trunk and then helped him haul it in the house. That hasn't happened EVER!!! lol. He's definitely reaping some of the benefits.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Me, I have to follow the no fun diet...ok I lie, there is some stuff I'm learning to like.

I am completely wheat/gluten free. I also have to follow a low sugar diet as well. (I have celiac and I'm hypoglycemic)

So I eat mini-meals all day long, I avoid refined sugar almost completely. I have learned to work with alternative flours, however, I don't care for the rice flours as much as the bean or potato flours. 

It has been a huge adjustment for me, but I have been steadily losing weight with it...I just get tired of eating.


----------



## bill36

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> No problem Tina.
> 
> I try not to eat anything that has more than 3 grams of fat per serving.
> 
> Breakfast is usually no/low fat cereal like rice krispies or cheerios. Or I eat fruit. I've been eating a lot of fruit like watermelon or peaches or nectarines because I can get them fresh. If I can't get really good fresh fruit I have canned or snack cup no sugar fruits. Like fruit cocktail or the like.
> 
> I will have a fruit snack late morning.
> 
> Lunch is usually a sandwich on whole grain bread with no fat mustard or the no fat soy mayo. It's been either chicken breast or turkey breast (no skin) and tomato and lettuce. And fruit. Or just fruit if my appetite isn't that big.
> 
> Afternoon snack fruit again (I am just loving all the summer fruits)
> 
> Dinner is either Chicken breast or turkey breast or fish with 2 veggies and fruit. Usually I add a whole grain starch such as pasta or rice.
> 
> evening snack. Usually graham crackers or snackwell cookies.


i just wanted to say thats a cute avatar,iam a huge cat person


----------



## ashmamma84

Tina said:


> Chris, I have to admit that falling is one of my great fears. I am afraid that if I fall I'll gain all the weight back and more. For me, it's not about how I look, but about pain levels and mobility. Life in pain 24/7 was no life at all, so I'll do anything to avoid falling. I've given up a lot of vices, too, though I still cuss like a sailor at times, and have a bit to drink occasionally, but it's rare.
> 
> 
> Some people hate lots of quotes, but with the ADD, it helps me to be more organized in my posts, and even then I'm almost always editing because I sometimes leave out whole parts of sentences. :blush:
> 
> Yep, sure is, Ash.
> 
> I usually only eat brown rice, too. Trader Joe's sells this aromatic brown basmati rice that I adore. It can be flavored many ways, and I often substitute chicken or vegetable broth for the water. For instance, low-sodium soy sauce and a bit of sesame oil for Asian; or a bit of salsa and various chile powders, and maybe cumin, for Spanish. I love the idea of truffle oil and hadn't thought of it. I bet that would be good with a bit of added roasted garlic, too! Sometimes I just like to put in the broth and some garlic for a bit of flavor. Also, whenever I make soup, I'll often make some brown rice or barley to put in the bowl before I add the soup, for fiber.
> 
> I go to the local health food store and buy golden flax seed to add to my cereal (usually a mixture of Kashi GoLean Crunch and Heart to Heart). I'm going to switch to soy or rice milk maybe, because I think I'm getting lactose intolerant.
> 
> Ash, you can buy support garments just as high as your knees for walking. As long as they don't bind at the ankle, but are snug enough, the movement of you walking will get the fluids in your ankles moving and won't hold you back from longer walks (if that is what you desire).
> 
> You know, sweets are my big downfall. I replaced sugar with fruit, so I could still have sweet things every day. At one point, I thought I could buy Dove dark chocolate (the single pieces, wrapped in foil) and just have one or two per day, as it's good for you, but I can't. Several years ago, at the start of my lifestyle changes, I had to come to grips with the fact that I am an addict when it comes to certain foods (seriously, this is no exaggeration).
> 
> I adore salmon and dill. The salad sounds marvelous. What kind of dressing do you use?
> 
> What do you think of the Acai Berries? I know I've read about them but can't remember what they do. Are they anti-oxidants and also help with immune system stuff? I'll have to go look it up again. Do you feel it's helping?
> 
> For Vitamins, I use Emergen-C, usually tropical or raspberry flavor. I love it because it's got some very good stuff in it and it's a powder that you mix with water and it becomes a fizzy drink, so it's not a pill that needs to break down first, but is instead available to your system right away. I want to start buying the [http://www.alacer.com/cgi-bin/dbsea...ABS,template=/products/returntitle.htm]Immune Defense Formula[/url], since I have iflammation and immune system disorder crap going on.
> 
> Trying to keep my ass in motion is one of my goals, though I sit at the compy a lot, and that's not exactly moving. Though I do sometimes like to turn some music on and chair dance while I'm sitting here sometimes. Music with a good beat really keeps my energy levels up.
> 
> Thanks so much for posting, Ash.  I really love to hear what others are doing, and feel that it can serve to help each other, for those of us who are on a mutual quest for good and/or improving health and mobility.



First, let me say that I am so very sorry for just getting to this post...guess I was busy on the fashion board posting about beautiful boots.  

Anyway, I find that the acai berries are helping me...they are anti-oxidants, they chock full of amino acids...so it's really good. One thing I don't like is the pure acai juice -- it's far too bitter for my taste. You can try it in pill form, I believe...

Also, with salads - we use vinegarettes. like a balsamic or red wine vinegarette...I'm working up to making my own, so I'll be trying out alot of recipes.

And something that has helped my addiction to sweets is fresh fruit...we just went to the grocery and bought alot fruit, so I'll throw together some yogurt and fruit with some granola on top...and it's so satisfying. I've not tried freezing yogurt yet, but I want to. I have some vanilla dannon yogurt and I'm hoping it turns out good.


----------



## Actor4hire

The funny thing is, I tend to lose weight when I am not able to work out. I find that I watch what I eat & make better choices do to the fear of not being able to burn anything off the next day. I find that slied apples with some cinnamon on them is a great snack. It kind of gives you that apple pie taste with low calories & some fiber. We have a brand out here (SoCal) called right start (I think) they have some awesome soy crisps that taste even better than chips. 28 chips 110 calories 1.5 grams of fat. But in the end that fat *guy (I weigh 295 so I have free reign on fat jokes & comments) Jarrod is right, Subway is the best bang for your caloric buck.

*post edited by moderator


----------



## supersoup

ooooh, i love this thread.

i don't eat as good as i'd like to ALL the time, as i'm on a very limited budget, but i eat the best i can! i love the summer, because i exist on salads, fruit, steamed veggies, and ice water. if i could, i'd eat this way all the time! because of my kidney issues, i try to cut as much animal protein out of my diet as i can, because my doctor says the body processes it much differently than other proteins, therefore causing build up in the kidneys. i've always been deficient in vitamins, calcium, etc...i just don't absorb them well for some reason, even when i was a little kid, so i can feel when i need them if it makes any sense. 

anyways, when i feel i need protein, i make my FAVORITE salad ever...arugala/baby spinach/or romaine, small handful of black olives, chunked up carrots, chunked up green peppers, croutons, feta if i have it, and then i dump some italian tuna on it...LOVE IT!! as far as salad dressing, i really like just plain old balsamic vinegar, no oil or anything, or sometimes i mix the BV, olive oil, and spicy brown mustard into a dressing. 

breakfast for me is usually always some sort of granola bar and a piece of fruit, and i find that i'm not hungry for quite some time. if i DO get hungry, i keep a box of the reduced fat triscuits at work, as i adore them! oh, and i always have some sort of granola bar or real fruit fruit snacks in my purse so i can have those instead of junk if i'm out and feel the need to snack. dinner is usually steamed broccoli, or a bowl of raw chunked up veggies (i don't like a lot of veggies cooked, haha) and a veggie chicken patty with no bun (again, because i need to lessen the amount of animal protein i eat). i've actually been fairly off course with it lately, but not too bad! 

as far as exercise, i used to do a lot more before i got sick with my kidney problems. we have a park about a half mile from my house, and i would walk there and go around the track a few times with my dog or my brother every day, and then i get a lot of exercise at work too. my kidney and pain are a lot better now, but i still can't make it all the way to the park without it ending up killin me! i have managed to lose 23 pounds the last couple of months though, which is pretty awesome, as i gained a bit when i was sick. 

ideally, i want to work more veggie dishes into my diet, rather than just salads, and perhaps some salmon or similar fish, as it's really good for you. and i definitely plan on stepping up the exercise...i'm getting into geocaching actually, and a lot of it can be really good exercise! if you are looking for something fun, and not exercise focused, and you like scavenger hunts, look into geocaching! i want to lose a bit more weight, just so i feel better on a daily basis.


----------



## Qit el-Remel

I feel at my best when I'm eating:

Moderately lean meats (pref. organic).
Fresh vegetables (thank heaven for farmers' markets).
Monounsaturated fats (avocados are especially good).
Complex carbohydrates (brown rice, whole-wheat baked goods, et cetera).

Caffeine and alcohol get a bad rap. But coffee (helps liver function and may protect against diabetes and certain cancers), red wine (antioxidant; may also improve circulatory health), and quality unfiltered beer (ditto) are actually all supposed to be good for you in moderation. (Note the last two words!)

-Qit


----------



## lemmink

Veganism is awesome, cheap, and fun until you have to dine out with people.


----------



## love dubh

lemmink said:


> Veganism is awesome, cheap, and fun until you have to dine out with people.



Or subsist on dining hall food. >:[

Vegetarianism and veganism are pretty neat, but you need to get creative else you'll be bored to tears in no time. 

Or, and salmon = <33333. Throw that badboy on a piece of aluminium foil with salt, pepper, and lemon or orange slices, put it in the oven at 350 for about 20 minutes, and you have something definitively yummy.

Also: Curry powder, red pepper flakes, a bit of salt + brown rice = NOM NOMS.


----------



## Mishty

Great thread Ms Tina!

My mom had a heart attack last June, and she was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes ,so I try to keep her happy with lots of fresh new ideas! and since i eat what she eats...well here you go:

(The only problem is, she's ate Southern cooking for 46 years, and can't stomach "new age junk". )

Breakfast - I start her day with a pot of coffee, splenda and sugar free non-dairy creamer. (On her diabetic chart coffee is a "free food" so she can drink as much as she likes!) We then share a bagel or roll with a small cheese and chive EggBeater omelette and a slice of tamato. Somedays we have raisin bran and fruit, or whole wheat toast with a strip of turkey bacon and lettuce, and low-fat kraft cheese.

Lunch - Stir fry. We eat so much stir fry it's crazy! My mom and I will chop onions, red and green bell peppers, and carrots, pop them in the fridge and just fry whenever we want a "meal".We tend to cook(boil) a few whole(w/bone & skin) chicken breasts on Monday, and use the broth to make brown rice. So for 4-7 meals a week, we have chicken veggie stir fry(cooked in a non-stick pan) with a few butter flaveored squirts of Pam spray.

She really enjoys "fancy" salads! I use a pre-chopped bag of mixed salad greens, a half a chicken breast,add half a red apple, a few almonds, some dried cherries or raisins, top off with a pouch of Kraft® Free Raspberry Vinaigrette Dressing! She LOVES this! 

I also shop here for pouches of dressing, jams and dips. (It's all measured and in one serving, so we never over do it on the dressing or dips.)I keep her stocked in these so I can create a few meals on the go for her, ready and VERY easy so she wont be tempted to eat drive-thru style!


She has recently started drinking Green-Tea(Lipton-Lite Green Tea Citrus)! Which is really awesome! 


We both hate fish, I'll eat a rare fried fillet, but I have to really crave it! so when we get tired of chicken we LOVE Boca Burgers! I fry these ahead of time(pam spray) and toast whole wheat hamburger buns(so they don't go soggy) and then they can be heated up anytime! Just and your toppings and enjoy! 

Our main downfall is: snacking.

We keep loads and loads of sweets, cakes and cookies, for my Daddy, so even if we have a sugar free pack of lady fingers or a huge bowl of cold fruit salad. We always see that gallon of cholate milk, or that pint of roacky road. It get's hard, and we do slip(mostly when it's just one of us home alone)but we can't punish oursleves.

Excercising is a horrible word in our house. We swim 3 days a week and take our god daughter for brisk 15 minute walks on the weekend. I have a severe sciatic nerve damage, so sometimes I can't walk with her and she loses motivation and get's bummed out. 

But yeah in general that's my(our) healthy days.


----------



## love dubh

Missblueyedeath said:


> Great thread Ms Tina!
> 
> My mom had a heart attack last June, and she was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes ,so I try to keep her happy with lots of fresh new ideas! and since i eat what she eats...well here you go:
> 
> (The only problem is, she's ate Southern cooking for 46 years, and can't stomach "new age junk". )
> 
> Breakfast - I start her day with a pot of coffee, splenda and sugar free non-dairy creamer. (On her diabetic chart coffee is a "free food" so she can drink as much as she likes!) We then share a bagel or roll with a small cheese and chive EggBeater omelette and a slice of tamato. Somedays we have raisin bran and fruit, or whole wheat toast with a strip of turkey bacon and lettuce, and low-fat kraft cheese.
> 
> Lunch - Stir fry. We eat so much stir fry it's crazy! My mom and I will chop onions, red and green bell peppers, and carrots, pop them in the fridge and just fry whenever we want a "meal".We tend to cook(boil) a few whole(w/bone & skin) chicken breasts on Monday, and use the broth to make brown rice. So for 4-7 meals a week, we have chicken veggie stir fry(cooked in a non-stick pan) with a few butter flaveored squirts of Pam spray.
> 
> She really enjoys "fancy" salads! I use a pre-chopped bag of mixed salad greens, a half a chicken breast,add half a red apple, a few almonds, some dried cherries or raisins, top off with a pouch of Kraft® Free Raspberry Vinaigrette Dressing! She LOVES this!
> 
> I also shop here for pouches of dressing, jams and dips. (It's all measured and in one serving, so we never over do it on the dressing or dips.)I keep her stocked in these so I can create a few meals on the go for her, ready and VERY easy so she wont be tempted to eat drive-thru style!
> 
> 
> She has recently started drinking Green-Tea(Lipton-Lite Green Tea Citrus)! Which is really awesome!
> 
> 
> We both hate fish, I'll eat a rare fried fillet, but I have to really crave it! so when we get tired of chicken we LOVE Boca Burgers! I fry these ahead of time(pam spray) and toast whole wheat hamburger buns(so they don't go soggy) and then they can be heated up anytime! Just and your toppings and enjoy!
> 
> Our main downfall is: snacking.
> 
> We keep loads and loads of sweets, cakes and cookies, for my Daddy, so even if we have a sugar free pack of lady fingers or a huge bowl of cold fruit salad. We always see that gallon of cholate milk, or that pint of roacky road. It get's hard, and we do slip(mostly when it's just one of us home alone)but we can't punish oursleves.
> 
> Excercising is a horrible word in our house. We swim 3 days a week and take our god daughter for brisk 15 minute walks on the weekend. I have a severe sciatic nerve damage, so sometimes I can't walk with her and she loses motivation and get's bummed out.
> 
> But yeah in general that's my(our) healthy days.



That's really awesome that you're helping your ma keepy healthy, and ensuring that her diet is varied and yummy. Also: props to yourself for following the same regimen! You're a badass daughter and person!


----------



## Dibaby35

I was just thinking this last night. I'm a single mom...trying to work out after work..then there's no time for dinner. What to do if wanna eat healthy? My choices are really limited. I SOOOO wish there was some restaurant (with a drive through!) where I was surrounded with healthy food choices. As it is now..yeah there's like just a couple I can pick from. But I still gota be bombarded with the stuff I know I'm not suppose to eat. There's gotta just GOTTA be a demand. Isn't there?


----------



## love dubh

Dibaby35 said:


> I was just thinking this last night. I'm a single mom...trying to work out after work..then there's no time for dinner. What to do if wanna eat healthy? My choices are really limited. I SOOOO wish there was some restaurant (with a drive through!) where I was surrounded with healthy food choices. As it is now..yeah there's like just a couple I can pick from. But I still gota be bombarded with the stuff I know I'm not suppose to eat. There's gotta just GOTTA be a demand. Isn't there?



For working out, try out www dot stumptuous dot com. She has a few different tracts of exercise, as little as 20 minutes or as many as an hour and a half. She also has lots of neat ideas for improvised weights if you're on a budget, like filling a basketball with sand to use as a medicine ball. I love this site.


----------



## Tina

Thanks, Maire, great site. 



Dibaby35 said:


> I was just thinking this last night. I'm a single mom...trying to work out after work..then there's no time for dinner. What to do if wanna eat healthy? My choices are really limited. I SOOOO wish there was some restaurant (with a drive through!) where I was surrounded with healthy food choices. As it is now..yeah there's like just a couple I can pick from. But I still gota be bombarded with the stuff I know I'm not suppose to eat. There's gotta just GOTTA be a demand. Isn't there?



I would think so, Di. Many people are wanting to eat healthy/healthier and are willing to pay a bit more for it. I do, and give up other things to do it.

Time is a real factor for a lot of things. Because the workout I do is supposed to be done on an empty stomach, I have to do it after I wake up and before I leave, but on busy days, it's tough to fit in. Yesterday, I did about 3/4 of my workout because I had to leave for lunch with my sister and just didn't have time for all of it. Some days I can't do it because it's too busy for any of it, but I really try to avoid that, because I really do feel noticeably better when i work out regularly.

As for quick food, since there IS no restaurant like you're talking about (and because I can only afford to eat out just only so often), I try to find quick and easy healthy things.

-- A wholegrain pita bread, cut in half, spread with veganaise and filled with turkey and sliced cucumber is delish. 

-- I buy these great Salmon filets from Costco's freezer dept. They are individually wrapped and are pre-seasoned. About $12.50 for six. Put one in the fridge the night before you'll want it, and you have something very healthy right there. 

--Cut up your fave veggies on the weekend, marinate in a good quality Italian dressing or olive oil, balsamic and spices. Turn it over every once in a while in the fridge, so they all stay coated. 

-- Aforementioned pitas cut into triangles and heated up a bit, with hummus. 

-- I love crunchy natural peanut butter with apples as a snack.

-- Take some of the rotisserie chicken, chunk it and then add some halved grapes, cut up almonds, green onion and mix with veganaise and whatever spices you like. Eat in a pita, or with good quality wholegrain bread with lettuce, tomato, whatever you like.

-- On the weekend, cook some good brown rice (I love Trader Joe's aromatic brown rice) using some chicken or veggie stock instead of water, and season the way you like it. 

-- During the week, you can add it to various things. Stir fry with almonds and eggs, then add to stir fried veggies.​
-- Take a wholegrain tortilla and spread with good quality refried beans (I like TJ's black bean refried beans), then add the brown rice from the weekend, some chilii powder, salsa, cheese -- and if you like, buy a rotisserie chicken from Costco to add to things like this or the stirfry. Also, a good plain cheese-style Greek yogurt (TJ's is great) works wonderfully as sour cream and is much better for you than sour cream.​
-- Take some of the rotisserie chicken, chunk it and then add some pineapple and some teriyaki sauce that isn't made with high fructose corn syrup, heat up then put on rice.​
-- Eat each of these things above with salad and/or some good fruit/veggies in season. That will round out your food groups. I can't always buy organic fruit, but do when I can. Also, I don't buy fruit from countries with insecticide rules even more lax than ours in the U.S., which is bad enough as it is.

Stuff like that.


----------



## Aliena

Ok, you've seriously made me hungry and now I must go eat! Yummy suggestions Tina! 








Tina said:


> Thanks, Maire, great site.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think so, Di. Many people are wanting to eat healthy/healthier and are willing to pay a bit more for it. I do, and give up other things to do it.
> 
> Time is a real factor for a lot of things. Because the workout I do is supposed to be done on an empty stomach, I have to do it after I wake up and before I leave, but on busy days, it's tough to fit in. Yesterday, I did about 3/4 of my workout because I had to leave for lunch with my sister and just didn't have time for all of it. Some days I can't do it because it's too busy for any of it, but I really try to avoid that, because I really do feel noticeably better when i work out regularly.
> 
> As for quick food, since there IS no restaurant like you're talking about (and because I can only afford to eat out just only so often), I try to find quick and easy healthy things.
> 
> -- A wholegrain pita bread, cut in half, spread with veganaise and filled with turkey and sliced cucumber is delish.
> 
> -- I buy these great Salmon filets from Costco's freezer dept. They are individually wrapped and are pre-seasoned. About $12.50 for six. Put one in the fridge the night before you'll want it, and you have something very healthy right there.
> 
> --Cut up your fave veggies on the weekend, marinate in a good quality Italian dressing or olive oil, balsamic and spices. Turn it over every once in a while in the fridge, so they all stay coated.
> 
> -- Aforementioned pitas cut into triangles and heated up a bit, with hummus.
> 
> -- I love crunchy natural peanut butter with apples as a snack.
> 
> -- Take some of the rotisserie chicken, chunk it and then add some halved grapes, cut up almonds, green onion and mix with veganaise and whatever spices you like. Eat in a pita, or with good quality wholegrain bread with lettuce, tomato, whatever you like.
> 
> -- On the weekend, cook some good brown rice (I love Trader Joe's aromatic brown rice) using some chicken or veggie stock instead of water, and season the way you like it.
> 
> -- During the week, you can add it to various things. Stir fry with almonds and eggs, then add to stir fried veggies.​
> -- Take a wholegrain tortilla and spread with good quality refried beans (I like TJ's black bean refried beans), then add the brown rice from the weekend, some chilii powder, salsa, cheese -- and if you like, buy a rotisserie chicken from Costco to add to things like this or the stirfry. Also, a good plain cheese-style Greek yogurt (TJ's is great) works wonderfully as sour cream and is much better for you than sour cream.​
> -- Take some of the rotisserie chicken, chunk it and then add some pineapple and some teriyaki sauce that isn't made with high fructose corn syrup, heat up then put on rice.​
> -- Eat each of these things above with salad and/or some good fruit/veggies in season. That will round out your food groups. I can't always buy organic fruit, but do when I can. Also, I don't buy fruit from countries with insecticide rules even more lax than ours in the U.S., which is bad enough as it is.
> 
> Stuff like that.


----------



## Punkin1024

It is good to know that I am not alone in the struggle to have a healthier lifestyle. Thanks, Tina for starting this thread. My reasons for eating healthier foods and exercising are mostly the same as yours. I've developed arthritis in my hips, back and fingers as I've gotten older. I've found that walking and doing my best to avoid sugar and processed foods does really help fight the pain and stiffness. It appears that most of you have learned that whole foods and organic (if you can get it and afford it) is the best way to go. Over the years, I've read many books about which is healthier and for the most part, whole grains, omega 3 fats (monounsaturated) like McNut Oil or Virgin Olive Oil, fish, lean meats, fresh fruits and veggies are the route to go.

This is my usual routine:

Upon rising, I eat an energy bar (from Melaleuca - it's called an Access bar), then 15 minutes or so later, I walk on my treadmill. I'm working my way back to 40 minutes. This week I've gotten up to 30 minutes. I usually pop in a video to watch while walking. Lately I've been watching old recordings of The Munsters (loved that show). I find that my morning walks help me sleep soundly and make me feel so good the rest of the day.

Breakfast: In the summer, is usually cold cereal with fruit. I've been eating Kashi Heart to Heart with blueberries. I'll add fresh blueberries and banana. I use Soy milk (Silk brand - unsweetened). Some days I'll also eat whole wheat with raisins English muffins and I top them with Smuckers All Fruit Spread.

In the winter: Old Fashioned Oatmeal, cinnamon, raisins and soy milk.

If I'm not in the mood for cereal, I'll toast whole wheat bread and make a peanut butter and banana sandwich. I use Smuckers All Natural Peanut Butter.

Also, another breakfast, if I have time, I'll make an omelet with mozerella cheese and tomatoes and bell pepper (we buy organic eggs) and I use MacNut Oil to cook with. On weekends, I like whole grain blueberry waffles with real maple syrup (a bit pricey, but worth it). I avoid anything with high fructose corn syrup as a main ingredient!

Lunch: Big salad with baby carrots, red and yellow bell pepper, cherry tomatoes, green olives, baby lettuces, and chicken breast or turkey breast...and sometimes chunked mozerella. I splurge a bit on the dressing as I prefer Creamy Italian. For dessert: I've been on a sugar-free, fat-free pudding kick. Sometimes I'll throw together a fresh fruit salad. Sometimes, for variety, I'll make a pasta salad, same ingredients, though I might add black olives. I also like this salad: mandarin oranges (drain the light syrup), pineapple chunks in pineapple juice(drain off the juice, a container of low-fat cottage cheese, 1 large box of sugar-free orange jello. Mix the jello in with the cottage cheese, add the oranges and pineapple. Mix well, the mix in about 1 cup of sugar-free or fat-free Cool Whip.

Snacks: Peanuts with raisins, string-cheese, peanut butter with graham crackers, roasted almonds. I've found a new thing that I can eat in controlled amounts: Hershey's Anti-Oxidant Milk Chocolate or Hershey's Dark Chocolate with cranberries and almonds (they come in individual serving packets).

Supper: My work schedule is pretty wacky. I get home around 9:30 at night, so I usually go light. I may roll-up a piece of deli turkey or chicken if I am hungry for meat. I've been trying an organic granola with dried acai berries and I usually will add that to plain, fat-free yogurt (most times I'll add a packet of splenda to the yogurt).

I drink decaf Green Tea/Mint Green Tea sweetened with Stevia Plus at work. I drink lots of water too. I usually have a mug of Bigalow's English Breakfast tea in the morning to which I'll add a splash of fat-free half n half.

The above is pretty much it for me. I am no saint though, because I will eat cake or the occasional hamburger with fries, or pizza, or spaghetti. I've learned not to beat myself up if I choose to eat these things, though my body will usually remind me why I'm eating healthier!  

~Punkin


----------



## CuteyChubb

Hey T,

Thanks for this thread and thanks to all who have replied. I am beginning to understand that I must change what I eat in order to feel better. I have only had two eating speeds in life thus far, eating diety foods to lose weight or eating what I want b/c I just don't care. Well, I don't feel so good these days. I know I have to make some changes to fix that and reading this thread is quite inspiring. It will be a first for me, changing what I eat to feel better and fuel my body to keep it running properly. Growing up can be fun. Thanks again!


----------



## Tina

You're welcome, Cutey.  It's an important distinction, isn't it? Thing is, the foodss, and the way, we eat in order to lose weight often isn't foods that are healthiest for us. 



Punkin1024 said:


> Breakfast: In the summer, is usually cold cereal with fruit. I've been eating Kashi Heart to Heart with blueberries. I'll add fresh blueberries and banana. I use Soy milk (Silk brand - unsweetened). Some days I'll also eat whole wheat with raisins English muffins and I top them with Smuckers All Fruit Spread.



Heh. I like to mix Heart to Heart with Kashi's GoLean Crunch!. I sometimes add fruit, sometimes not, but I also use the Silk soy milk, but couldn't find the unsweetened. That's what I really need, I think, as I have the Vanilla. I usually eat cereal at night, though, as a light meal. I've been told by Miss Vickie (nursie) that eating protein in the morning is the best way to go, and it seems to work for me. Gotta love that Kashi, though!

Ella, I've read much about artificial sweeteners, and particularly aspartame, that it can make inflammitory issues worse. I've given all of that up, though from time to time (like maybe a few cans per month, if that), I do like to drink some Diet Rite soda, sweetened with Splenda. Splenda isn't so great for inflammation, either (from what I've read), unfortunately.

You and I seem to like similar sorts of meals, and avoiding high fructose corn syrup is one of the best things a person can do for themselves. It's not easy, though, which is one reason why I love Trader Joe's. It is very rare to find a product where that is a main ingredient.

Thank you so much for letting us get a glimpse of your day.


----------



## Punkin1024

Tina said:


> Ella, I've read much about artificial sweeteners, and particularly aspartame, that it can make inflammitory issues worse. I've given all of that up, though from time to time (like maybe a few cans per month, if that), I do like to drink some Diet Rite soda, sweetened with Splenda. Splenda isn't so great for inflammation, either (from what I've read), unfortunately.
> 
> You and I seem to like similar sorts of meals, and avoiding high fructose corn syrup is one of the best things a person can do for themselves. It's not easy, though, which is one reason why I love Trader Joe's. It is very rare to find a product where that is a main ingredient.
> 
> Thank you so much for letting us get a glimpse of your day.



You are most welcome Tina! I try to avoid Diet Soda's sweetened with aspartame, but sometimes I can't. I drink diet 7-Up when my tummy is a touch queasy and though I know it now comes sweetened with Splenda, I have a hard time finding them. I do use Splenda as a sweetener, but I am trying to acquire a taste for Stevia. I use Stevia to sweeten my decaf green tea. We have several friends in the nursing field and one in particular said it would be best for us to ween ourselves off drinking soda's in cans because of the aluminum (Alzheimer's connection). 

~Punkin


----------



## Tina

True. I don't think I drink enough to make a difference, but then who knows? Sodas in a glass bottle are best, I guess.

What about the pudding and jello? I thought that they use aspartame in those? Last time I looked was a few years ago, so it could have changed by now. Really, though, to me, there is nothing like regular vanilla pudding, home made, with a nice skin on it. Thinking about it is making my mouth water! Moving on now...

What about that Mc Nut oil, Ella? Dunno what that is.


----------



## MissToodles

Ella, I'm not sure how you feel about splenda in other things besides beverages, but Kozy Shack makes rice & chocolate puddings with it. They aren't too bad.


----------



## Jes

i just keep saying the word 'veganaise' over and over again to myself. 

For me, cooking every day isn't realistic. I plan everything out one day, shop, and then try to stick to my choices, unless something comes up or I'm just NOT in the mood for what I've picked. 

I also cook with the intention of having leftovers. I can't stand the 'old porkchop and the green beans I didn't eat a week ago' type of leftovers and wouldn't eat them (and, no microwave). So I make 1 pot meals, soups, stews, knowing I'll eat them several times in the same week, but also knowing they're not gross when reheated (and even taste better b/c the flavors gel). 

I have an old crockpot that helps, and I do a lot of prep on Sunday, when I have time (cutting stuff, marinating stuff, making sauces, etc). One hour spent on Sunday can save several hours during the week.


----------



## Punkin1024

Tina said:


> True. I don't think I drink enough to make a difference, but then who knows? Sodas in a glass bottle are best, I guess.
> 
> What about the pudding and jello? I thought that they use aspartame in those? Last time I looked was a few years ago, so it could have changed by now. Really, though, to me, there is nothing like regular vanilla pudding, home made, with a nice skin on it. Thinking about it is making my mouth water! Moving on now...
> 
> What about that Mc Nut oil, Ella? Dunno what that is.



True about the sugar-free pudding and jello - wish they would go over to the Splenda side. I eat the pudding and jello in spurts. Sometimes I'll go for months not eating it, then I get a yen for them and I'll eat it again for a while. Someday, I'll have to break-down and make my own pudding, though I haven't a clue how to make my own jello mix. Anyone have any recipes? I use the jello to flavor the cottage cheese salad, guess I could just leave it out.

The McNut Oil is macadamia nut oil from Australia. McNut is the brand name that was recommended by Dr. Pescatore. He recommends using this oil because it is high in Omega-3 and is monunsaturated healthy oil. Not all stores sell it and it is pricey, but worth it because it is not overly processed. After reading his book (The Hampton's Diet), I refuse to use canola oil. He has done extensive research on healthy fats and what is the best to eat for optimum health. He has other books out on nutrition and I find his advice is very sound.

~Punkin


----------



## wistful

Punkin1024 said:


> After reading his book (The Hampton's Diet), I refuse to use canola oil. He has done extensive research on healthy fats and what is the best to eat for optimum health. He has other books out on nutrition and I find his advice is very sound.
> 
> ~Punkin



Punkin,this is somewhat confusing to me. As I've understood it olive oil is the best fat to cook with/use and canola oil(for cooking purposes) comes in second in terms of health.I've always tried to keep up with the healthy fat vs unhealthy fat issue and I've never heard of anyone actively disliking canola oil.I'm curious what his issues with canola oil would be..If it isn't too much bother,would you mind elaborating? Sometimes it seems as if every time you turn around everything you thought you knew about nutrition is wrong!


----------



## Punkin1024

wistful said:


> Punkin,this is somewhat confusing to me. As I've understood it olive oil is the best fat to cook with/use and canola oil(for cooking purposes) comes in second in terms of health.I've always tried to keep up with the healthy fat vs unhealthy fat issue and I've never heard of anyone actively disliking canola oil.I'm curious what his issues with canola oil would be..If it isn't too much bother,would you mind elaborating? Sometimes it seems as if every time you turn around everything you thought you knew about nutrition is wrong!



Be glad to! Dr. Pescatore refers to Canola oil as "canugly oil" because of the amount of processing it goes through to make it edible. Canola oil is made from processing oil from the rape seed. Evidently the oil smells so horrible that it has to be additionally processed to remove the odor. He states that anything that has to be processed that much is not healthy. On the olive oil issue, his research showed that olive oil is okay, but only the kind that is cold press processed - which means usually a private label brand - which usually costs around $15 at least. He goes into great detail about "smoke point" of several types of oils. He favors oils that are monounsaturated for heart health.

I'll not quote more from the good doctor. But, if you would like to read his findings for yourself, I found several articles from Dr. Fred Pescatore by googling his name. The site that has articles on his findings on oils is at the Diabetes In Control website. I can't copy and paste the site, but if you google his name, you should see the site listed. I will say that reading his "The Hampton's Diet" book was a real eye opener for me.

~Punkin


----------



## Tina

Thaks, BTW, for explaining the McNut oil, Ella.

I don't get the real expensive olive oil, just the middle of the road stuff, and I tend to use peanut oil for cooking at higher temps. If I could do better without breaking the bank I'd like to.

Do you have a source for your Mac oil at a good price, Ella?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

More about Canola oil. Ella is right - stay away. From my reading online - Canola was originally supposed to be only an industrial oil - not for human consumption. But someone realized it could be marketed and it would make the manufacturors rich so it got pushed through the FDA as a consumable oil. 

Something else to seriously consider - recent studies have shown that Canola Oil may promote blood clots in some people.

Use Olive Oil or nut oils or even raw coconut oil. They are good for you.


----------



## Tina

Yeah, it's bad stuff. Haven't used it in years for just that reason. Peanut oil may not be the best, but it's better than canola, from everything I've read. I'd love the try the mac oil, and might see if they have it at a not too obscene price at my local health food store.


----------



## James

supersoup said:


> ...my FAVORITE salad ever...arugala/baby spinach/or romaine, small handful of black olives, chunked up carrots, chunked up green peppers, croutons, feta if i have it, and then i dump some italian tuna on it...LOVE IT!! as far as salad dressing, i really like just plain old balsamic vinegar, no oil or anything, or sometimes i mix the BV, olive oil, and spicy brown mustard into a dressing.



ahhh soupy - that sounds DELICIOUS...!

I'm partial to salads myself. My parents allways used to pitch salad as something we got for desert, if we behaved ourselves, when my sis and I were little kids. Conseqently, thesedays I'm always excited to munch on a good salad. I shall be trying yours tommorow!


----------



## Tina

You have wise parents, James. Our food rewards were always sweets of some sort. Not a good precedent.


----------



## Michelle

I went to dinner at a friend's house last night who is somewhat of a gormet cook, plus she's majorly health conscious. I always know I'll be eating something very different (and most likely very good) when I eat at her house.

Last night it was fresh, homemade spinach pie, watermelon, fresh baked whole grain bread and red quinoa pilaf. I had never had quinoa before and loved it. For those of you who don't know what it is, it is a South American whole grain that is high in protein. It has a very nutty flavor. Copied at the bottom of this post is the wikipedia explanation of the nutritional value of quinoa. And below that is a photo of what I had last night. It was really yummy and from what I can tell, it's a really healthy food to have. I know I'll be putting it in my food selections from now on.

Anyone here have any good tried and true recipes for quinoa?

From Wikipedia:
Quinoa was of great nutritional importance in pre-Columbian Andean civilizations, being secondary only to the potato, and followed in third place by maize. In contemporary times this crop has come to be highly appreciated for its nutritional value, as its protein content (12%&#8211;18%) is very high. Unlike wheat or rice (which are low in lysine), quinoa contains a balanced set of essential amino acids for humans, making it an unusually complete foodstuff. This means it takes less quinoa protein to meet one's needs than wheat protein. It is a good source of dietary fiber and phosphorus and is high in magnesium and iron. Quinoa is gluten free and considered easy to digest. Because of all these characteristics, quinoa is being considered as a possible crop in NASA's Controlled Ecological Life Support System for long-duration manned spaceflights.[3] 

View attachment quinoa pilaf.jpg


----------



## Esme

Michelle said:


> I went to dinner at a friend's house last night who is somewhat of a gormet cook, plus she's majorly health conscious. I always know I'll be eating something very different (and most likely very good) when I eat at her house.
> 
> Last night it was fresh, homemade spinach pie, watermelon, fresh baked whole grain bread and red quinoa pilaf. I had never had quinoa before and loved it. For those of you who don't know what it is, it is a South American whole grain that is high in protein. It has a very nutty flavor. Copied at the bottom of this post is the wikipedia explanation of the nutritional value of quinoa. And below that is a photo of what I had last night. It was really yummy and from what I can tell, it's a really healthy food to have. I know I'll be putting it in my food selections from now on.
> 
> Anyone here have any good tried and true recipes for quinoa?
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle, that looks DELISH! If you could get the recipe from your friend, I'd love you forever.... not that I won't do that anyway, I'm just sayin'


----------



## Tina

Please post your healthy recipes here! 

Michelle, this stuff looks really healthy. The photo was a bit disturbing at first, as I thought it was big-bellied red ants upon first glance.  I'd love to try it, though, so yeah, any recipes would be appreciated (if your friend wants to share, that is!).


----------



## Punkin1024

Tina - sorry I've been away from the PC a few days. I believe you can order direct from the McNut Oil company on-line or there is a link at the Hamptons Diet site as well. 

Totally off-topic, but how do you "hide" links in a post? I see a lot of click on this" and have never figured out how people do that.

~Punkin


----------



## Miss Vickie

Punkin1024 said:


> Tina - sorry I've been away from the PC a few days. I believe you can order direct from the McNut Oil company on-line or there is a link at the Hamptons Diet site as well.
> 
> Totally off-topic, but how do you "hide" links in a post? I see a lot of click on this" and have never figured out how people do that.
> 
> ~Punkin



Punkin, to put a live link in a post, you first highlight the word you want to be the link, then click on the button that has a picture of the earth with a chain link on it; it's almost dead center above the box I'm typing in now. Once you click that, a box will pop up and you put the URL for the page you want linked to in that box and hit "okay" or whatever. Somehow, through the magic of HTML, it puts the link in the word.

Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Miss Vickie said:


> Punkin, to put a live link in a post, you first highlight the word you want to be the link, then click on the button that has a picture of the earth with a chain link on it; it's almost dead center above the box I'm typing in now. Once you click that, a box will pop up and you put the URL for the page you want linked to in that box and hit "okay" or whatever. Somehow, through the magic of HTML, it puts the link in the word.
> 
> Pretty cool, huh?





OMG - Vickie - thank you so much. How to do that has been drivin' me nuts!!!


----------



## Punkin1024

Miss Vickie said:


> Punkin, to put a live link in a post, you first highlight the word you want to be the link, then click on the button that has a picture of the earth with a chain link on it; it's almost dead center above the box I'm typing in now. Once you click that, a box will pop up and you put the URL for the page you want linked to in that box and hit "okay" or whatever. Somehow, through the magic of HTML, it puts the link in the word.
> 
> Pretty cool, huh?



Miss Vickie!
Thank you, thank you! Now I can hardly wait to have another need to post a link!  

~Punkin


----------



## lemmink

Hey, quinoa! Awesome!  I've got a recipe for quinoa cookies but they're anything but healthy. LOL.

I should really start posting to that recipe board, hee.


----------



## activistfatgirl

I have found you thread, and I will love you forever.

It's so nice to hear healthy eating tips from fellow fatties!  

I'm hoping to battle depression, anxiety and possible insulin/hormonal issues with better eats. Lately, I've stopped cooking and have been eating lots of processed foods, with less green and lots of white. Depression is a bitch this way, its very cyclical.

I've been feeling like total shit lately. Emotionally and physically. And its dawning on me how little I eat to take care of myself.

I'm looking forward to shopping tomorrow and trying to be more conscious. 

I've already faced my first-trial--sugar-free hazelnut syrup in my latte, making it taste like, well, hazelnutty ass. I think the failure there is going for chemicals at all, sugar or sugar-free. I put honey in it last time, deciding I'd rather boost my blood sugar than ingest more corn syrups and food coloring and aspartame.

Continued thoughts on good whole foods options for avoiding simple carbs and sugar is welcome. One of the struggles is that "low-fat" and "low-sugar" food is not healthy food. But we know that!

Also: I'm a majority vegetarian that's addicted to carbs. Please hug me.


----------



## Red

activistfatgirl said:


> Also: I'm a majority vegetarian that's addicted to carbs. Please hug me.



Me too, I love certain meat but can't often get my hands on it so its mostly carbs and cheese for me, oh dear. I aim to eat stuff thats actually good for my body, but it's so easy to push these goals aside when life crap gets in the way. 


Let bring on the goodness!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

omg, thank you for reviving this thread.

I am soooo off track right now. omg. I am having such a good time on my vacation away from the UK, but I wish my eating was more under control. I have too much access here. In the UK I don't drive so I am never alone in a car to hear the drive thru calling me. I can't sneak away from midnight snack runs. I can't go for midnight snack runs cos things in the UK (other than major cities) do not have 24 hour restaurants...which turns out, is a good thing.

In the UK my diet is very controlled. I eat the same things for breakfast and lunch every day of the week then I have a healthy microwave meal and 2-3 cans of green beans depending on how hungry I am. I usually have a snack when I get home from work which is usually tuna or cottage cheese. I also write down everything I eat in a journal. It is working for me as I got back up to 560 Feb 2007 and I was down to 489 before I came on my holiday. I expect to be 530 or so when I get back. I wish I wasn't undoing all that I have worked so hard for!!!! I have no self control sometimes. Sometimes I have will power made of steel and other times I just want what I want. Being here in the US with all this gooooood food I have a hard time telling myself no. The UK is good for me weight loss wise.


----------



## Risible

I just wanted to remind you all that I've corralled the best threads of the Health forum, including this one, and placed them in the sticky "Most Useful Threads", so you'll find it easily when you want to.

AFG, have you tried whole grain pasta? I've used it several times in place of conventional pasta; it's chewier and more substantial than the regular semolina flour pasta. Also, try adding low-fat chicken broth to sauces along with milk and/or fats; it adds flavor and is just as thick as a milk sauce, as along as you got your roux down.


----------



## thatgirl08

Oooh, I'm glad to see this thread! I'd really like to get more healthy, I keep saying I'm going to, and then I get unmotivated or something. 

I'd really like to lose 20-40 pounds. I haven't really decided yet. But mainly, I just want to start eating better and getting more exercise. I don't have any health problems yet, but I certainly don't want to wait until I do to do anything about it. 

I don't really have much to add at the moment, but I'll be watching this thread for ideas!


----------



## goofy girl

I was doing really well with healthy eating habits for about a month...lots of fresh veggies and fruit everyday, 3-4 bottles of water and I felt great. I haven't been able to make it to the farmers market for two weeks and I, too, have been back to eating crap filled processed foods, AFG, and it really does affect how I feel..so I can relate!

Do you need to cut out sugar for health reasons? Or are you trying to cut back?? I cannot do sugar free syrups in my latte. CANNOT. It takes like burnt ass in a cup. I try to even it out by using 2% milk and regular syrup and getting a medium instead of a large. I don't know if it's any better for you that way, but I enjoy it and I'm not wasting money!!

I hate it when healthy eating goes straight to salad talk lol, but I've been LOVING salads with 3 or 4 different greens, a little bit of cheese and lots of nuts and berries. Peaches work well in salads, too. 

OK, my last fave new discovery for eating well is Uncle Ben's Ready Rice-OMG BEST stuff EVER!! You just put the whole pouch in the microwave for 90 seconds and you have rice! I'm a horrible rice cooker and usually end up ruining the pot. I'll make whole dinners out of the brown rice with some broccoli florets and a little butter and pepper, or mix in some salsa and beans and add some cheese to the top. We even have it for dessert sometimes with a little butter and lots of cinnamon! LOL


----------



## goofy girl

oh, I just thought of another good one! LOL I love to snack, so I try to make healthier ones. OK..now this sounds weird but trust me it's delicious-people RAVE at parties when I make it. 

Add shredded jarred horseradish to cottage cheese (preferably fat free, for healthier eating) to taste and serve with crackers. I personally like triscuits, but it works on anything. SOOOO yummy!!!


----------



## olwen

Tina said:


> Just from the start here, I want to say that this thread isn't about discussing Weight Watchers, Atkins, or any other 'fad diet.' We all know that the word "diet" can just mean what we eat, and doesn't have to have anything to with proscribed menus that dictate what we can and cannot eat.
> 
> As many know, I used to be just over 450 lbs and was living a miserable life. Some can be that weight and be mobile and happy, but not me. I decided that I was tired of being in pain 24/7 and of needing assistive devices in order to get around (cane, walker sometimes, and then the finishing move was the delivery of a wheelchair), so I determined that I had enough and was going to lose weight and create a total life change. I started just over three years ago, losing almost 120 lbs, and then have pleateau'd for at least a year now. It gets harder and harder to lose, and have been losing and gaining the same 4-8 lbs that bounces back and forth.
> 
> I have a few diseases/disorders/syndromes that often get in the way of being able to kick up my exercise very much -- like chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia, arthritis and lymphedema. I also have knees that, according to my ortho doc, are in need of replacing (I have a laundry list of other health things going on, but I'll leave them out of this for now). Still I exercise almost daily (5-6 days per week, so far), and try to concentrate as much as possible on healthy eating, not eating huge amounts, and avoiding the things I crave (why don't I ever crave steamed veggies???), substituting, instead with whole-grain items and lots of fruits.
> 
> So, I'm not really losing more weight at this point, and I'd like to because I'll be moving to an area with lots of stairs. But the fact is that I overall feel better and my endurance is a bit better. I know that if I get discouraged and give up, I'll just gain it all back and more, as has happened to me every other time in the past, whether I was on a fad diet, or had just changed my eating and exercised more (usually it was fad diets, though). So I'm trying to concentrate on the health aspect and keep that as a goal.
> 
> I'm interested in hearing from others who are eating healthy, or who want to, and would like to hear about what you are doing towards that end.
> 
> I start my day by first sitting at the computer, sleepy and googly-eyed. I then take a shower, put my compression garments on and do my Body Flex exercises.
> 
> Body Flex is something I've been doing almost the whole time (except when I slacked off for a while), but the workout has changed. I have kept some of the old moves while adding in the new, and what I like about it is that the combination of deep-breathing and stretching that is included in the workout usually energizes me. That's important for someone with chronic fatigue and fibro, as when I'm exhausted and hurting, exercise is the last thing I want to do, but it is also one of the things that will ultimately make me feel better. It's when I'm having a very bad CF/fibro day that exercise can actually make me feel worse, and on those days I either do a bit of the deep breathing stuff or nothing.
> 
> However, I have had some overall better days since starting on a routine listed above, and then after exercising, I take Norwegian Naturals cod oil, a magnesium, zinc, vitamin C and D liquid and a liquid that helps joints (has glucosamine and controitin and some other stuff in it). Finish it off with Emergen - C vitamins. I eat breakfast (the deep breathing exercises should be done on an empty stomach), trying to have some good protein (turkey sammich -- on a good quality wholegrain bread -- a small omlette, tuna sammich, or the like) and add to it a good bowl of fruit and maybe a little cheese. After, I take some pro-biotics. Yes, it is all a pain in the ass, but yes, it's also helped.
> 
> I try to eat fish at least a few times per week, and adore the wild alaskan salmon sold at Costco for about $12.50 for six fillets. It's pre-seasoned and packaged separately, and one of those with some veggies and fruit and I'm good to go for dinner or lunch. I do eat lots of other things for my meals, but won't bore you with it all in the first post.
> 
> So tell me, what is your routine? What are you wanting to do and be when it comes to your physical being, and how do you plan on getting there?



Wow, you go girl, I'm useless in the morning. I have tried and failed to workout first thing. That's a lot of work. Just stick with it and work thru the pain. You will feel better for it. 

I started going to the gym in feb 2006 right after I had been in the hospital for a secondary infection after the flu. After that dreadful hospital stay I decided I had to make changes. So going to the gym was hard. I couldn't do much else but stretch and walk on the treadmill really slowly. I'd be exhausted after, but I kept going first twice a week and over time I found I would do more faster and I took some classes: kick-boxing (which I couldn't stick to), regular boxing (also too hard) and then pilates (nice). I got a trainer and started weight lifting, which was very difficult at first but by then I found myself going to the gym five times a week because I started getting addicted to the feeling. I was constantly sore for the first 4 months. I dropped a lot of weight just from that. 

I think tho I had decided to stop snacking before bed or to switch to popcorn, nuts, and ice pops instead of cake, cookies, and ice cream. Eventually I didn't need to snack because of the workout rhythm. I'd be ravenous after a workout. I'd turn into the hulk - Hulk hungry, hulk eat foooooood. I'd eat whatever my body craved, usually meat and vegetables and then be satisfied and sleepy. So I just really listened to my body. If I felt like eggs I ate eggs. If I felt like a burger I ate a burger and if I felt like melons I ate melons. I also developed food allergies which I've mentioned before, so that took care of things like bread and pasta. I actually ate a lot of sushi and steak and eggs. So for all that I was still loosing weight and gaining muscle. 

Anyway, for the first time in my life I enjoyed moving. I never knew it could be joyful before. It was hard to keep the motivation going tho. I'd loose then plateau then gain and plateau then loose and repeat. I was really angry about doing all that fucking exercise only to still be so fat. How could anyone who worked out that much not loose more weight? I cried a lot out of frustration and from being so effing sore all the time. I got thru it somehow. Then after a year and damn near 100lbs later I start getting knee pains and found out I had developed arthritis from the weight lifting and constant exercising. My ortho actually told me to workout less! He said twice a week was plenty and five times a week was excessive. That almost destroyed me. I broke down and cried in the doctor's office. I was just devastated. I had done all that work only to have to stop and slow down. 

I still miss the weight room in the gym. I switched to swimming, which turned out to be a really good workout and very low impact. I was going twice a week. I hadn't gained any weight, but I wasn't loosing it as quickly as before either. Then I tore my rotator cuff getting into the pool. So it's been about three months since that happened and I've only just started to workout again, but not in the pool, not yet. I haven't altered my diet too much except that I'm not hulk hungry since I'm not exercising so intensely. I just eat whatever, but I still try to listen to my body. So if my body wants ice cream or chocolate or potato chips, I let her have em. I just try not to eat that stuff everyday. I don't drink much soda or juice or eat too much packaged food since so much of it contains soy and wheat and that helps. 

I have been slowly gaining weight tho. I think I've gained about five lbs in the past three months, which is no big deal, but I do miss the feeling I'd get from exercise when all the endorphins start to kick in so I can't wait for my shoulder to be healed enough for me to be able to go swimming. I just miss the exercise.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Goofy, I'm hoping to cut down on sugar to see if it lessens some symptoms I've been having that are awfully similar to the insulin resistant/pre-diabetic/metabolic syndrome family. No official diagnosis, just testing the waters. 

If you know me, you know I'm in love with hair. When my sister told me recently that it was looking thin, and I was pulling out lots of hair when I brushed I decided I just don't care about sugar. I want to keep my nice hair!

This could also be stress related, but that's for another thread!

This girl just ate a bunch of chocolate, but you know, baaaaaaby steps!


----------



## Punkin1024

I think someone is trying to tell me something. I've been home all day, sick with tummy ache and headache. I almost went to bed without checking out the goings on here, glad I didn't. I clicked on "user CP" and the first thread that popped up was this very one.

I've had a rough year. I'm peri-menopausal and my whole body is rebelling. I've pretty much stuck to eating a healthy breakfast and I strive to fix good stuff for lunch, but with my schedule, the evening is shot. I need more encouragement and I think I just found it.

I've not been on my treadmill for months. Hubby keeps the room cleaned, in hopes that I'll get back into my exercise routine. After this week, I believe I'm ready to get back in the exercise groove. Now all I need to do is plan my meals and snacks ahead of time, so I don't reach for the "junk" when I'm hungry.

~Punkin


----------



## goofy girl

activistfatgirl said:


> Goofy, I'm hoping to cut down on sugar to see if it lessens some symptoms I've been having that are awfully similar to the insulin resistant/pre-diabetic/metabolic syndrome family. No official diagnosis, just testing the waters.
> 
> If you know me, you know I'm in love with hair. When my sister told me recently that it was looking thin, and I was pulling out lots of hair when I brushed I decided I just don't care about sugar. I want to keep my nice hair!
> 
> This could also be stress related, but that's for another thread!
> 
> This girl just ate a bunch of chocolate, but you know, baaaaaaby steps!



ohh gotcha, good idea!! Ok, in that case LOL, is it Starbucks that you go to for your latte's? Because the hazelnut sugar-free syrup there really is horrible. The vanilla is not bad, especially if you use a lower percent milk but not skim.


----------



## activistfatgirl

goofy girl said:


> ohh gotcha, good idea!! Ok, in that case LOL, is it Starbucks that you go to for your latte's? Because the hazelnut sugar-free syrup there really is horrible. The vanilla is not bad, especially if you use a lower percent milk but not skim.



I'm pretty much an independent coffee shop gal. The barista at my favorite one is a diabetic and warned me that it was bad, but I didn't listen. I'll try the vanilla.


----------



## goofy girl

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm pretty much an independent coffee shop gal. The barista at my favorite one is a diabetic and warned me that it was bad, but I didn't listen. I'll try the vanilla.



I like independent ones better, too  

However, Starbucks is more convenient. And better tasting than Dunkin Donuts which is more convenient to find than air.


----------



## MissToodles

I had to switch to an almost meatless lifestyle to save my joints. I swear my knees aren't nearly as creaky as they used to be. This hippie woo woo way of eating really has enchanced my life. One of my favorite resources is fatfreevegan dot com. 

I also try to be aware of labels. For example, Sahara makes whole wheat pitas, truly whole wheat, none of that enriched stuff. But when you look at the ingredient list, they use high fructose corn syrup :doh:. Toufayan has all the good stuff in their whole wheat pitas. I admit, I can't get into whole wheat pasta. It's just too gummy. Quinoa is one of the better whole grains. It's an complete protein and full of fiber. You really get used to its nutty flavor after awhile. It also cooks quickly.

I eat protein for breakfast. One of my favorite things (don't go eww) is cottage cheese, with fresh beets & raw garlic mixed in it. I find if I eat cereal in the morning, even oatmeal, I will be hungry an hour later.

I do a lot of bulk cooking so I don't run to a takeout joint, I divide food into individual portions, freeze it and voila! Dinner that I can pop into the microwave all week. 

Snacks, I'll eat some laughing cow cheese with kashi or triscuit crackers/salsa (whatever salsa is on sale and doesn't add sugar), or nuts , particularly walnuts. They contain ALA,alpha-linolenic acid, which is a form of omega 3. If you don't like seafood, an ounce serving of walnuts contain 200% of your daily recommended value.


----------



## Shosh

I obviously am limited in what I can eat due to my lap band, but I still try to make the right choices within that range.

I eat meat twice a week, and I eat fish and soups etc. I eat veggies. If I want a snack between meals which I try not to do, I will have an orange or a pear or a small box of sultanas and a small yoghurt.

Once a week I allow myself to have an icecream or a big piece of cake. I miss my daily cakes.
I try to drink a lot of water and I have not had a soda in 18 months.

I am struggling on the exercise front at the moment. I try to walk each day.
Today I tried to do the one mile Leslie Sansone " Walk away the pounds" and I struggled to keep my balance and I felt shakey.
I used to do the three mile workout five times per week, before my MS went downhill.

I could swim I guess, but I have an aversion to public pools because people can be so unhygienic. They use the pool as a toilet, and there is not enough chemicals in the world or that pool to get me to go in there knowing what people do.

I will keep trying. That is all I can do.


----------



## comperic2003

MissToodles said:


> I had to switch to an almost meatless lifestyle to save my joints. I swear my knees aren't nearly as creaky as they used to be. This hippie woo woo way of eating really has enchanced my life. One of my favorite resources is fatfreevegan dot com.



Why would going vegetarian save your joints? From my understanding, without the grass-fed meats and wild fish to balance out your fat profile, all the carbohydrates in your diet would way heavily in favor of a ratio of Omega-6's to Omega-3's. Thus, promoting inflammation.




MissToodles said:


> particularly walnuts. They contain ALA,alpha-linolenic acid, which is a form of omega 3. If you don't like seafood, an ounce serving of walnuts contain 200% of your daily recommended value.



Don't get me wrong, walnuts are a wonderful food, but they should not be a primary or even major source of Omega-3's for anyone. The ALA for of omega-3's is not nearly as well digested as the form coming from animal meat. Our bodies can only synthesize about 10% of ALA into usable Omega-3's. And finally, the daily recommendations for just about any macronutrient provided by the federal government, are way off.


----------



## SparklingBBW

activistfatgirl said:


> Goofy, I'm hoping to cut down on sugar to see if it lessens some symptoms I've been having that are awfully similar to the insulin resistant/pre-diabetic/metabolic syndrome family. No official diagnosis, just testing the waters.
> 
> If you know me, you know I'm in love with hair. When my sister told me recently that it was looking thin, and I was pulling out lots of hair when I brushed I decided I just don't care about sugar. I want to keep my nice hair!
> 
> This could also be stress related, but that's for another thread!
> 
> This girl just ate a bunch of chocolate, but you know, baaaaaaby steps!



Tiff, just wanted to suggest that you might want to get your thyroid levels tested as that could be what is causing your hair loss and possibly some of the metabolic issues you say you are having. I'd also hate for you to lose any more of that enviable beautiful head of hair you have! 

I'm loving this thready too BTW! 

Gena with the baby-fine brown hair and hypothyroidism


----------



## Shosh

Genarose54 said:


> Tiff, just wanted to suggest that you might want to get your thyroid levels tested as that could be what is causing your hair loss and possibly some of the metabolic issues you say you are having. I'd also hate for you to lose any more of that enviable beautiful head of hair you have!
> 
> I'm loving this thready too BTW!
> 
> Gena with the baby-fine brown hair and hypothyroidism



I may do that too as my hair has been falling out in clumps in the last several months.


----------



## steely

comperic2003 said:


> Why would going vegetarian save your joints? From my understanding, without the grass-fed meats and wild fish to balance out your fat profile, all the carbohydrates in your diet would way heavily in favor of a ratio of Omega-6's to Omega-3's. Thus, promoting inflammation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, walnuts are a wonderful food, but they should not be a primary or even major source of Omega-3's for anyone. The ALA for of omega-3's is not nearly as well digested as the form coming from animal meat. Our bodies can only synthesize about 10% of ALA into usable Omega-3's. And finally, the daily recommendations for just about any macronutrient provided by the federal government, are way off.



This is what I find very frustrating about diabetes or any type of diet.One person will tell you one thing and another will tell you something completely different.One thing I've discovered is the Diabetes Association wants me to still eat 5-7 servings of bread and pasta.Somehow it just seems wrong to me.

I keep trying to get it right.


----------



## comperic2003

steely said:


> This is what I find very frustrating about diabetes or any type of diet.One person will tell you one thing and another will tell you something completely different.One thing I've discovered is the Diabetes Association wants me to still eat 5-7 servings of bread and pasta.Somehow it just seems wrong to me.
> 
> I keep trying to get it right.



It should not seem right to you. It defies not only logic, but basic nutritional science. Unfortunately, when you are dealing with government recommendations you have to take into account corporate financial incentives and general incompetence. Question everything.


----------



## thatgirl08

I hate that I know exactly what I need to do to start getting healthier but I can't seem to get the motivation to do so. :/


----------



## steely

The dietician I go to can't seem to get the USDA Food pyramid out of her head.It's very frustrating.I think I'm going to have to dump her.Maybe try a holistic practitioner.I know what I've been trying is not working.


----------



## MissToodles

comperic2003 said:


> Why would going vegetarian save your joints? From my understanding, without the grass-fed meats and wild fish to balance out your fat profile, all the carbohydrates in your diet would way heavily in favor of a ratio of Omega-6's to Omega-3's. Thus, promoting inflammation.]
> 
> I found when I was on the Atkins diet a few years ago, even though I lost a lot of weight, I was considerably more achy. I read in "Protein Power" (okay, it's a diet book!) that arachidonic acid (omega 6) is found in a lot of beef & pork. I can't afford the grass fed type and frankly, eating copious amounts of any meat makes me vaguely ill at this point. I take omega 3 capsules because I really don't like most seafood as well. This is just a correlation, I'm not some type of test subject in a controlled experiment.


----------



## olwen

steely said:


> The dietician I go to can't seem to get the USDA Food pyramid out of her head.It's very frustrating.I think I'm going to have to dump her.Maybe try a holistic practitioner.I know what I've been trying is not working.



I had at least two different nutritionists when I was a kid as part of my "diet." Sure I learned all about food groups and vitamins but I didn't pay much attention to exact servings and such.

For lunch and dinner I try to eat at least one protien, one carb, and one vegetable. That's it. To me that's a balanced meal. I've been sticking to that rule for years and it works for me. For breakfast I usually just have coffee and a muffin or coffee and a protien, or in the winter oatmeal, and sometimes just fruit and yogurt or protien shakes. I hardly ever have time in the morning for a proper meal tho.


----------



## comperic2003

steely said:


> The dietician I go to can't seem to get the USDA Food pyramid out of her head.It's very frustrating.I think I'm going to have to dump her.Maybe try a holistic practitioner.I know what I've been trying is not working.



In all honesty, you are better off with a person who's job utterly depends on the health and performance of his or her clients. From my experience, a high level (read: not found at a franchise gym) personal trainer or performance coach is the best and most reliable route to go. A female personal trainer, who is a fitness model herself, is probably ideal.


----------



## comperic2003

MissToodles said:


> I found when I was on the Atkins diet a few years ago, even though I lost a lot of weight, I was considerably more achy. I read in "Protein Power" (okay, it's a diet book!) that arachidonic acid (omega 6) is found in a lot of beef & pork. I can't afford the grass fed type and frankly, eating copious amounts of any meat makes me vaguely ill at this point. I take omega 3 capsules because I really don't like most seafood as well. This is just a correlation, I'm not some type of test subject in a controlled experiment.



Disproportionate amounts of Omega-6s are found in the majority of meat sold in western countries because the livestock is fed an unnatural diet mainly consisting of corn. You don't have to eat copious amounts of grass-fed meat to reap the benefits. There is a nice medium between vegetarianism and Atkins. Ground grass-fed beef from Fresh Market or Whole Foods can run as low as 3.99 a pound.


----------



## Dibaby35

I'm so dissapointed in myself. I know you all are pre weight gain on this forum but for me to gain back 30 pounds I lost is sad. I thought I might be losing my job for a few months and thats all it took to eat my way back. Of course also throwing the exercise out the window too. Anyways back to basics. I like eating just whole foods again. It's such an easy simple concept. Basically any whole food is a good food. I'll try and not deep fry them of course but it's not the end of th world either if I do sometimes. But really sticking to whole foods...really worked for me before. It's soo hard though. So many things are processed foods in our lives. My only hang up is diet pepsi. I just can't seem to give it up which is soooooo bad with my band too. But one thing at a time I say. Maybe down the road I can face that challenge but not right now. I really want to get back to around the 200 weight I was before. Felt so good and comfortable. That is where I belong.

Oh and about the food pyramid thing. I throw that out the window. I eat what I feel like eating as long as its a whole food. It'll just work out that you'l be eating fruits and veggies.


----------



## lypeaches

Hi everyone! 

Hmmm, well, lately I've switched to primarily vegetarian with fish diet (mainly tilapia, salmon, shrimp and scallops). Avoiding processed foods. Guess it would be termed a Mediterranean diet. Have to say, I'm actually really enjoying it. I have more energy, and my mood is better. 

One of the things I've experimented with this summer with good results is making "pasta" salads this summer, but replacing the pasta with beans. Or sometimes doing pasta AND beans. Defintely boosts the nutrional value, and keeps you satisfied longer. These would be with olive oil and lemon juice type dressings, for the most part, not mayo type dressings. 

As for exercise.....I've been swimming laps. This week I started doing weights too, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Sandie S-R

activistfatgirl said:


> I have found you thread, and I will love you forever.
> 
> It's so nice to hear healthy eating tips from fellow fatties!
> 
> I'm hoping to battle depression, anxiety and possible insulin/hormonal issues with better eats. Lately, I've stopped cooking and have been eating lots of processed foods, with less green and lots of white. Depression is a bitch this way, its very cyclical.
> 
> I've been feeling like total shit lately. Emotionally and physically. And its dawning on me how little I eat to take care of myself.
> 
> I'm looking forward to shopping tomorrow and trying to be more conscious.
> 
> I've already faced my first-trial--sugar-free hazelnut syrup in my latte, making it taste like, well, hazelnutty ass. I think the failure there is going for chemicals at all, sugar or sugar-free. I put honey in it last time, deciding I'd rather boost my blood sugar than ingest more corn syrups and food coloring and aspartame.
> 
> Continued thoughts on good whole foods options for avoiding simple carbs and sugar is welcome. One of the struggles is that "low-fat" and "low-sugar" food is not healthy food. But we know that!
> 
> Also: I'm a majority vegetarian that's addicted to carbs. Please hug me.



AFG...

I wouldn't call us vegetarians, but Guy and I eat a lot of veggies. What I started doing was making at least 2 dinner meals each week that are all veggie. I make Eggplant Parmesan (big favorite!), Zuchinni pancakes, Vegetarian Lasagna, etc. and fill in with other veggies and salad stuff. It really has helped us eat more healthy. We also like to do, what I call dinner salads. Big salad with lots of veggies, lettuces, with a little diced chicken or salmon (for protien). I've got 3 or 4 good big salad recipes that we love. Just eating more greens and colorful fruits and veggies, and less of the "white" stuff (regular pasta, rice, sugar, bread, etc.) has made a huge difference in how we feel.

Hope that helps, and if you want any of my recipes, just PM me. I'm happy to share.


----------



## Sandie S-R

steely said:


> This is what I find very frustrating about diabetes or any type of diet.One person will tell you one thing and another will tell you something completely different.One thing I've discovered is the Diabetes Association wants me to still eat 5-7 servings of bread and pasta.Somehow it just seems wrong to me.
> 
> I keep trying to get it right.



The ADA has *one* diet for both type 1 and type 2 diabetics. They are two totally and completely different diseases. We type 2s are generally very highly insulin resistant and do much better with as little breads and simple carbs as possible. Complex carbs are another story however. We need our complex carbs, especially the colorful things (dark leafy greens, bright red tomatoes, etc). 

There is a reason that ADA diet sounds wrong to you. It's because it is wrong for _you_.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Dibaby35 said:


> I'm so dissapointed in myself. I know you all are pre weight gain on this forum but for me to gain back 30 pounds I lost is sad. I thought I might be losing my job for a few months and thats all it took to eat my way back. Of course also throwing the exercise out the window too. Anyways back to basics. I like eating just whole foods again. It's such an easy simple concept. Basically any whole food is a good food. I'll try and not deep fry them of course but it's not the end of th world either if I do sometimes. But really sticking to whole foods...really worked for me before. It's soo hard though. So many things are processed foods in our lives. My only hang up is diet pepsi. I just can't seem to give it up which is soooooo bad with my band too. But one thing at a time I say. Maybe down the road I can face that challenge but not right now. I really want to get back to around the 200 weight I was before. Felt so good and comfortable. That is where I belong.
> 
> Oh and about the food pyramid thing. I throw that out the window. I eat what I feel like eating as long as its a whole food. It'll just work out that you'l be eating fruits and veggies.



This web site is not "pro weight gain". And I must tell you it annoys me that people still say that, no matter how many times we all say it isn't. In truth, the majority here are not into gaining. Most gaining talk here is in the "fantasy" realm, if you look a little closer. 

As far as weight, no one can tell you what is right or wrong for you, except you. But beating yourself up over 30 pounds is not something that will help you in the long run. Just eating as healthy as possible (so that your body feels good) and move as much as possible is the important part. Then, where ever your weight lands is just where is it meant to be. As long as you feel good and move well, then the number is not so important. 

Make health and activity (mobility) be your goal, not a specific number. Believe me, you find it leads to tremendous peace of mind.


----------



## AlethaBBW

Sandie S-R said:


> The ADA has *one* diet for both type 1 and type 2 diabetics. They are two totally and completely different diseases. We type 2s are generally very highly insulin resistant and do much better with as little breads and simple carbs as possible. Complex carbs are another story however. We need our complex carbs, especially the colorful things (dark leafy greens, bright red tomatoes, etc).
> 
> There is a reason that ADA diet sounds wrong to you. It's because it is wrong for _you_.



This is what I'm struggling with now, having been diagnosed recently with Type 2. I am pretty much a carbaholic, and eat mainly vegetarian - the exception being seafood a few times a month.

Fortunately, I love salad and crudites of all kinds, so I use those to fill up half my plate. I've also switched to lower glycemic versions of bread and pasta. And thank heavens for brown rice!

It seems easier to make type 2 -friendly meals when I go for something ethnic, rather than an American style meat 'n three. But I do make awesome seitan roasts and I've been serving them up with mashed cauliflower and various veggies for that "square meal" kind of feeling.

Another thing that is awesome...slaw mix! I get the raw slaw, already chopped up in a bag. Last night I added chopped cucumbers, tomatoes, and fresh snow peas to a bag of slaw mix and tossed them with a little sweet chili sauce and rice vinegar for an Asian slaw. It went great with my Dreamfields lo mein.

Type 2 is a major pain, but I am finding the food part of it to be doable, even enjoyable.


----------



## Shosh

Sandie S-R said:


> AFG...
> 
> I wouldn't call us vegetarians, but Guy and I eat a lot of veggies. What I started doing was making at least 2 dinner meals each week that are all veggie. I make Eggplant Parmesan (big favorite!), Zuchinni pancakes, Vegetarian Lasagna, etc. and fill in with other veggies and salad stuff. It really has helped us eat more healthy. We also like to do, what I call dinner salads. Big salad with lots of veggies, lettuces, with a little diced chicken or salmon (for protien). I've got 3 or 4 good big salad recipes that we love. Just eating more greens and colorful fruits and veggies, and less of the "white" stuff (regular pasta, rice, sugar, bread, etc.) has made a huge difference in how we feel.
> 
> Hope that helps, and if you want any of my recipes, just PM me. I'm happy to share.




That is a great change Sandie. Colorful vegies are so good for our health. I think that limiting meat ( I eat it about twice a week) may give our digestive system a bit of a rest and time to properly process the various foods.

I do however love the white stuff, and wish I could eat it 24/7. I do not though, obviously.


----------



## Miss Vickie

I think I'm going to start incorporating vegetarian meals into our lives, too. We'll see if The Mister notices or not.  

I gotta tell you, those of you who have access to Whole Foods are some lucky sumbitches. I just spent a week in the PNW and I swear that place is like the promised land. I actually had brown rice sushi. I was delectable, and oh so healthy.

The whole color thing is so easy to do and a lot of fun. I try to make meals as colorful as possible -- this goes with stir fry's, quiches, salads, and pasta dishes. Nothing like a feast for the eyes as well as the nose and stomach.


----------



## Risible

Vickie, Chuck's not fond of meat so I use a lot of portabello mushrooms in his meals. They're so versatile, very hearty and quick to prepare. Not cheap - but he's worth it.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Risible said:


> Vickie, Chuck's not fond of meat so I use a lot of portabello mushrooms in his meals. They're so versatile, very hearty and quick to prepare. Not cheap - but he's worth it.



Aw, you're such a good wife. :smitten: I think portabello mushrooms would be the end of Burt. He cannot tolerate mushrooms ("no fish or fungus" -- that's his motto). OTOH, he likes whole grains and veggies and is fairly adventurous as long as I stay away from 'shrooms and fishies.


----------



## Shosh

Miss Vickie said:


> Aw, you're such a good wife. :smitten: I think portabello mushrooms would be the end of Burt. He cannot tolerate mushrooms ("no fish or fungus" -- that's his motto). OTOH, he likes whole grains and veggies and is fairly adventurous as long as I stay away from 'shrooms and fishies.




Yep I reckon I am with your hub on this Vickie. I just find mushrooms too slimy or soggy. Maybe it is the way I have cooked them or something?


----------



## goofy girl

Sandie S-R said:


> AFG...
> 
> I wouldn't call us vegetarians, but Guy and I eat a lot of veggies. What I started doing was making at least 2 dinner meals each week that are all veggie. I make Eggplant Parmesan (big favorite!), Zuchinni pancakes, Vegetarian Lasagna, etc. and fill in with other veggies and salad stuff. It really has helped us eat more healthy. We also like to do, what I call dinner salads. Big salad with lots of veggies, lettuces, with a little diced chicken or salmon (for protien). I've got 3 or 4 good big salad recipes that we love. Just eating more greens and colorful fruits and veggies, and less of the "white" stuff (regular pasta, rice, sugar, bread, etc.) has made a huge difference in how we feel.
> 
> Hope that helps, and if you want any of my recipes, just PM me. I'm happy to share.



Do you have a recipe for those Zucchini Pancakes?? :smitten:


----------



## Risible

Speaking of colorful food ...





​
Food picked and photo taken this morning ... all our garden has to offer, except the grapes!





​

Thompson seedless, too ... 

​




No mushrooms, though. Actually, you can buy kits to "grow your own," but the cost/benefit ratio seems pretty high.​


----------



## fffff

Lately I've been experimenting a lot with salads. I never liked salads before but I've found that with good, low fat salad dressing and fresh lettuce you can't go wrong. My favorite things to put on salads are salmon, chicken, fresh mozzarella cheese, walnuts, cherry tomatoes, avacados, grapes, strawberries, fried portobello mushrooms. But not all at once of course. :happy:

I think the reason I never liked salad before was because I was always served lettuce smothered in dressing. When you're making a salad the dressing should not be masking the flavor of anything. You need to have a variety of things that already taste good and the dressing should only compliment it. 

Also, when I want something more filling I replace the lettuce with brown rice.


----------



## Shosh

Risible said:


> Speaking of colorful food ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Food picked and photo taken this morning ... all our garden has to offer, except the grapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Thompson seedless, too ...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mushrooms, though. Actually, you can buy kits to "grow your own," but the cost/benefit ratio seems pretty high.​




Wow. Just wow. Nature's abundance. Those grapes look so succulent. I love red and green grapes.

Dee I have also heard that a diet high in colorful vegetables helps to protect the body from cancers, as the veggies are full of antioxidents. Green tea too.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Ris' I'll be moving right down.  Those are some gorgeous grapes, and the other stuff looked so colorful and tasty as well. Jealous is me.

Shosh, you know, I think that how they're prepared has a lot to do with why people don't like mushrooms. For Burtimus, his hatred is so ingrained that he'll never eat them. I do put them in spaghetti sauce, though, and stroganoff, but in large enough pieces that he can pick them out and give them to me. :eat1: I also make wicked, tasty, vegetarian stuffed mushrooms that my co-workers beg for, but he refuses to try them. Oh well, his loss. All the more for the rest of us who love 'em. :eat2:


----------



## AlethaBBW

Risible said:


> Speaking of colorful food ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Food picked and photo taken this morning ... all our garden has to offer, except the grapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Thompson seedless, too ...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mushrooms, though. Actually, you can buy kits to "grow your own," but the cost/benefit ratio seems pretty high.​



Ris, when are you and BioD going to adopt me? :eat1:


----------



## Risible

As long as you bring along that cute lil puppy in your avatar, you're in, Jaded.  We loves puppies here.


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> Speaking of colorful food ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Food picked and photo taken this morning ... all our garden has to offer, except the grapes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Thompson seedless, too ...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mushrooms, though. Actually, you can buy kits to "grow your own," but the cost/benefit ratio seems pretty high.​




OMG those pics are soooooooooo beautiful. i would love to sit under the grapes IF you didnt have other assorted THINGS that like to sit there too...lol.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Miss Vickie said:


> I think I'm going to start incorporating vegetarian meals into our lives, too. We'll see if The Mister notices or not.
> 
> I gotta tell you, those of you who have access to Whole Foods are some lucky sumbitches. I just spent a week in the PNW and I swear that place is like the promised land. I actually had brown rice sushi. I was delectable, and oh so healthy.
> 
> The whole color thing is so easy to do and a lot of fun. I try to make meals as colorful as possible -- this goes with stir fry's, quiches, salads, and pasta dishes. Nothing like a feast for the eyes as well as the nose and stomach.




Did you get the 90 degree weather? I've been in Juneau since the 1st of August and its rained every day but maybe 5 days. One day last week it was sunny and warm, got up to 80 and the very next day it was in the 50's and raining cats and dogs. Its beautiful here though and I wish I could stay.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Ella Bella said:


> Did you get the 90 degree weather? I've been in Juneau since the 1st of August and its rained every day but maybe 5 days. One day last week it was sunny and warm, got up to 80 and the very next day it was in the 50's and raining cats and dogs. Its beautiful here though and I wish I could stay.



I did! It actually got into the mid-90's while I was there and I was in heaven. I had every kind of weather -- intense heat, awesome lightening and thunder, and torrential rain. Unfortunately, the torrential rain was when I was driving from Portland to Seattle, and that kind of sucked. 

We've had a pretty crappy Alaskan "summer".  I've never been to Juneau but it sounds really really beautiful from the pictures I've seen.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Miss Vickie said:


> I did! It actually got into the mid-90's while I was there and I was in heaven. I had every kind of weather -- intense heat, awesome lightening and thunder, and torrential rain. Unfortunately, the torrential rain was when I was driving from Portland to Seattle, and that kind of sucked.
> 
> We've had a pretty crappy Alaskan "summer".  I've never been to Juneau but it sounds really really beautiful from the pictures I've seen.




Yeah that's what everyone here has been saying that it was a pretty bad summer. I'm enjoying it here, the rain hasn't stopped me from doing very much. As a matter of fact I went out one day in the rain and took pictures of bears for 2 hours LOL! Cold, rainy and foggy here today, I'm thinking it would be a good day to go downtown and shop since maybe not too many people will be getting off the ships in yucky weather LOL!


----------



## SxxxyCoatedBBW

Dibaby35 said:


> I'm so dissapointed in myself. I know you all are pre weight gain on this forum but for me to gain back 30 pounds I lost is sad. I thought I might be losing my job for a few months and thats all it took to eat my way back. Of course also throwing the exercise out the window too. Anyways back to basics. I like eating just whole foods again. It's such an easy simple concept. Basically any whole food is a good food. I'll try and not deep fry them of course but it's not the end of th world either if I do sometimes. But really sticking to whole foods...really worked for me before. It's soo hard though. So many things are processed foods in our lives. My only hang up is diet pepsi. I just can't seem to give it up which is soooooo bad with my band too. But one thing at a time I say. Maybe down the road I can face that challenge but not right now. I really want to get back to around the 200 weight I was before. Felt so good and comfortable. That is where I belong.
> 
> Oh and about the food pyramid thing. I throw that out the window. I eat what I feel like eating as long as its a whole food. It'll just work out that you'l be eating fruits and veggies.



I agree, whole food is good food. I try (emphasis on try) to eat food as close to it's natural states as possible, this ensures less processing, more vitamins and minerals, and less empty calories. Trying to eat better can be very daunting at first but it is worth the effort, because you really do feel better. I eat 'ok' most of the time, but let me throw in a meal from a drive-through and suddenly i'm not feeling so hot.

Last night for dinner i had fresh spinash and grape tomatoes and baked chicken breast, today i had 2 hot pockets for breakfast. :doh:

it's a balancing act!


----------



## GrowingBoy

A few years ago, I went to a nutritionist who analyzed my diet, and recommended that I increase the amount of (healthy) fat. This included eating more fish (e.g. salmon), almonds and avocados. At first this was hard to get used to -- how could putting more fat in my diet possibly be healthy? But I found that doing this curbed my craving for sweets, left me feeling full, and improved my HDL cholesterol. 

(Non-salted) Almonds in particular seem to be very helpful -- they seem to improve my digestion. 

Also, one thing that is quite important for me is getting enough sleep. When I'm tired, my craving for sweets is insatiable. So getting enough rest seems to be the most important key to healthy nutrition -- more important than diet or even exercise.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

How do you get back on track after a holiday/vacation? I was doing so well before I went back to the states! I gained 40lbs in 2 weeks!!!!! Admittedly about 15 of it was water weight and I am back down a little...but FFS!!! I honestly was not eating the entire time. I did eat alot...more than alot...I made up for lost time, but damn! I am so prone to putting on weight!!!!

I am home now and back down about 20 lbs, but I am still not where I was. My mobility was improving greatly and now I am back to square one and can't seem to be motivated to get back on track. I will be thinking about all of my goals and how I want to be able to walk around London and the next thing I know I am in the fridge nibbling on things. I piss myself off. Seriously.

Any pointers for kicking your ass back into motivated gear after some time off of healthy eating???


----------



## LalaCity

BigBellySSBBW said:


> How do you get back on track after a holiday/vacation? I was doing so well before I went back to the states! I gained 40lbs in 2 weeks!!!!! Admittedly about 15 of it was water weight and I am back down a little...but FFS!!! I honestly was not eating the entire time. I did eat alot...more than alot...I made up for lost time, but damn! I am so prone to putting on weight!!!!
> 
> I am home now and back down about 20 lbs, but I am still not where I was. My mobility was improving greatly and now I am back to square one and can't seem to be motivated to get back on track. I will be thinking about all of my goals and how I want to be able to walk around London and the next thing I know I am in the fridge nibbling on things. I piss myself off. Seriously.
> 
> Any pointers for kicking your ass back into motivated gear after some time off of healthy eating???



First of all -- good for you for doing the hard work to make positive changes to your health!

And the fact that you've already lost 20 lbs should make you feel pretty motivated, I'd think! 

Alas, we all know there's no magic bullet...just getting started again is the hardest part, but it's amazing how quickly the motivation returns once you start exercising again and the endorphins get flowing, or when you've eaten healthily for a few days running and you can already feel the positive change in energy and well-being. Just keep on keepin' on, I say!


----------



## LalaCity

whoops -- double post!


----------



## LalaCity

BigBellySSBBW said:


> the next thing I know I am in the fridge nibbling on things. I piss myself off. Seriously.



Oh, and another thing -- I have become a big believer in "environmental control." That is to say, I really cannot have anything in the fridge or I will go crazy and eat it all in one setting -- even if it's low-calorie, so-called "health food," I will binge on it til I've eaten 5,000 calories and it's all gone! So I buy my food usually every day, in the morning when I go out (I swing by Trader Joe's and get my yogurt, fruit, small mushroom pizza-type thing for lunch, etc.). I only have an apple or nuts on hand for when I wake up and am hungry. I know that's extreme and wouldn't work for the majority of people, but since I am weird and live alone I get away with it.

I imagine it's difficult not to nosh on forbidden stuff when you're living with someone who is not watching his weight and the fridge is full of goodies...maybe Mike can keep a separate refrigerator...maybe one of those small, bachelor deals, with a lock on it for good measure? 

I think I'd better quit now as I think I may be dangerously skirting the line of forbidden "diet talk."


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

LalaCity said:


> Oh, and another thing -- I have become a big believer in "environmental control." That is to say, I really cannot have anything in the fridge or I will go crazy and eat it all in one setting -- even if it's low-calorie, so-called "health food," I will binge on it til I've eaten 5,000 calories and it's all gone! So I buy my food usually every day, in the morning when I go out (I swing by Trader Joe's and get my yogurt, fruit, small mushroom pizza-type thing for lunch, etc.). I only have an apple or nuts on hand for when I wake up and am hungry. I know that's extreme and wouldn't work for the majority of people, but since I am weird and live alone I get away with it.
> 
> I imagine it's difficult not to nosh on forbidden stuff when you're living with someone who is not watching his weight and the fridge is full of goodies...maybe Mike can keep a separate refrigerator...maybe one of those small, bachelor deals, with a lock on it for good measure?
> 
> I think I'd better quit now as I think I may be dangerously skirting the line of forbidden "diet talk."



Actually Mike is watching his diet, lol. I eat the dumbest things. Lunchmeat. WW brand toast and diet non melty butter (ew gross I know!). I actually can't have much food in the house. I live off of cottage cheese and WW meals mixed with green beans. I am sad.

When I lived alone it was easier to buy only what I wanted, but then again I was poor and was limited in what I could buy and when I could eat. Now I am spoiled and have constant access to food. I will beat this!!! 

I think part of my munchies is that Mike is gone right now...and I'm bored and lonely.


----------



## LalaCity

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Actually Mike is watching his diet, lol. I eat the dumbest things. Lunchmeat. WW brand toast and diet non melty butter (ew gross I know!). I actually can't have much food in the house. I live off of cottage cheese and WW meals mixed with green beans. I am sad.



I'll go to the supermarket and stock up on virtuous, healthy foods, get home and put all the groceries away, and think, 'Well, then! I'm on track." Then a few hours later I am gorging myself on pretty much everything I purchased: cottage cheese, fruit, yogurt, low-fat turkey dogs, whatever. I've got a real bingeing problem and all the willpower of a spoiled lapdog. Hopefully you are nowhere near as bad as I am -- it's hard to imagine anyone could be.



BigBellySSBBW said:


> When I lived alone it was easier to buy only what I wanted, but then again I was poor and was limited in what I could buy and when I could eat. Now I am spoiled and have constant access to food. I will beat this!!!



Inform your husband that he is no longer allowed to spoil you -- not until you tell him it's all right to do so again! Seriously, it is really hard to lose weight with a partner -- eating together is one of the nicest parts of a relationship and you tend to want to make an "event" out of it.



BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think part of my munchies is that Mike is gone right now...and I'm bored and lonely.



Well, try to remember that at least he is coming back again! That's sooo much better than having no one and wondering if you'll ever have a boyfriend again and comforting yourself with an epic pig-out, like me.


----------



## Cors

I find that incorporating foods with a low Glycemic Index (foods are rated on how much they impact blood sugar) into my diet helpful as it limits sharp rises and drops in blood sugar. No more energy rush, lethargy and then hunger pangs after a meal. What I like about this diet is that it is not restrictive since we can mix high GI foods we love with a lower GI food, reducing the GI index of a meal. A low GI diet works well for diabetics too. More information can be found here.

Also, if one is aiming to eat more healthily, I highly recommend Hungrygirl's recipe swaps. Almost the same good stuff, just far lower in fat and calories!


----------



## gildalive

LalaCity said:


> I'll go to the supermarket and stock up on virtuous, healthy foods, get home and put all the groceries away, and think, 'Well, then! I'm on track." Then a few hours later I am gorging myself on pretty much everything I purchased: cottage cheese, fruit, yogurt, low-fat turkey dogs, whatever. I've got a real bingeing problem and all the willpower of a spoiled lapdog. Hopefully you are nowhere near as bad as I am -- it's hard to imagine anyone could be.



I do the same thing. It's kind of like, "Wow, there's so much food in my house. I should eat some of it. Or maybe all of it, and then I won't have to think about it anymore." 

But don't be so hard on yourself. That's my friend you're talking about! (Okay, maybe we don't know one another, but if I repped you for everything you say in Hyde Park that I agree with, I'd never be allowed to rep anyone ever again.)


----------



## comperic2003

Cors said:


> I find that incorporating foods with a low Glycemic Index (foods are rated on how much they impact blood sugar) into my diet helpful as it limits sharp rises and drops in blood sugar. No more energy rush, lethargy and then hunger pangs after a meal. What I like about this diet is that it is not restrictive since we can mix high GI foods we love with a lower GI food, reducing the GI index of a meal. A low GI diet works well for diabetics too. More information can be foundhere.



Dr. Jonny Bowden said it best:

The glycemic index is overrated. You should be paying attention to glycemic load. There's a big difference. Here's the scoop:

Glycemic index is a way of measuring the impact a given amount of carbohydrate has on your blood sugar, something you definitely want to know. But to do a fair comparison, they have to use a fixed amount. In the case of the glycemic index, it's a standard 50 grams of carbohydrate.

Problem is, very few carbohydrate foods in real life are 50-gram portions.

See, if you go to a store to buy spices and there's a spice that's $500 a pound, that sure sounds like a lot of money. But if you're only buying a half-teaspoon of the stuff, it's pretty irrelevant. You want to know what you're going to pay at the register, not necessarily what you'd pay if you bought a pound.

Similarly, you really don't care what the impact of 50 grams is on your blood sugar; you care what the impact of the amount you're actually eating is.

Glycemic load is a more sophisticated formula that takes into account the actual grams of carbs you're eating -- the portion size. The glycemic index of carrots is high, leading a lot of people to think you should never eat carrots, which is a dumb conclusion. Fact is, the average carrot has 3 grams of carbs. You'd have to eat like a giant rabbit to have a significant impact on your blood sugar. 

The glycemic load of a carrot, on the other hand, is only 3, making it an extremely low-glycemic food -- unless you're drinking pure carrot juice or eating 13 carrots at a sitting.

Pasta, on the other hand, has a moderate glycemic index, but is almost never eaten in 50-gram portions. Factor in the portion size at a typical Olive Garden and your blood sugar will be on the roof, and stay there for a week. Not surprisingly, the glycemic load of pasta is very high.

The technical formula for glycemic load is GI (glycemic index), multiplied by the number of grams of carbohydrates in the portion, then divided by 100. Low glycemic load is between 1 and 10, medium is between 10 and 20, and anything over 20 is very high.

That said, remember that both glycemic index and glycemic load only refer to the food eaten alone. Add some fat or protein and the total impact goes down. And plenty of high-glycemic foods are good for you (say, carrot juice) while plenty of low-glycemic foods (fried donut holes) are not.

So take glycemic load into account, but don't be a slave to it. It's just one measurement to consider when planning a diet.


----------



## Shosh

BigBellySSBBW said:


> How do you get back on track after a holiday/vacation? I was doing so well before I went back to the states! I gained 40lbs in 2 weeks!!!!! Admittedly about 15 of it was water weight and I am back down a little...but FFS!!! I honestly was not eating the entire time. I did eat alot...more than alot...I made up for lost time, but damn! I am so prone to putting on weight!!!!
> 
> I am home now and back down about 20 lbs, but I am still not where I was. My mobility was improving greatly and now I am back to square one and can't seem to be motivated to get back on track. I will be thinking about all of my goals and how I want to be able to walk around London and the next thing I know I am in the fridge nibbling on things. I piss myself off. Seriously.
> 
> Any pointers for kicking your ass back into motivated gear after some time off of healthy eating???




Just take it one day at a time Donni. I am also a believer in environment control. I just do not have any kind of food in my home that I know that I cannot control myself with. That would be cookies, cake and biscuits especially.
I have these foods as occasional treats when I go out, but I do not keep them in my home.
My guests understand why I do not offer them in my home, and they are just as happy to have a fruit platter instead.

Donni make mini goals and do something each day however small towards better health.

Good for you girl.


----------



## Cors

I am personally aware of that, comperic2003 but it was good of you to point it out.


----------



## comperic2003

Jaded said:


> This is what I'm struggling with now, having been I've also switched to lower glycemic versions of bread and pasta. And thank heavens for brown rice!



Brown rice is really not all that different from white rice in regards to its impact on insulin, especially when you consider glycemic load.


----------



## Shosh

I am proud of myself because I have been managing to exercise most days for 30 mins to the Leslie Sansone DVD. It is a walking one. That is all I can do, and that is enough of a challenge as it is.
I sway all over the place and I look like a drunk, but it is all gravy.

It is very very hard for me, and I am not as good at it as I once was, but I have been perservering with it at my own pace, and I have been getting through it.

Yay me!

My eating has been pretty good too, with a few indulgences thrown in for good measure, like a few cakes.


----------



## squidge dumpling

BigBellySSBBW said:


> How do you get back on track after a holiday/vacation? I was doing so well before I went back to the states! I gained 40lbs in 2 weeks!!!!! Admittedly about 15 of it was water weight and I am back down a little...but FFS!!! I honestly was not eating the entire time. I did eat alot...more than alot...I made up for lost time, but damn! I am so prone to putting on weight!!!!
> 
> I am home now and back down about 20 lbs, but I am still not where I was. My mobility was improving greatly and now I am back to square one and can't seem to be motivated to get back on track. I will be thinking about all of my goals and how I want to be able to walk around London and the next thing I know I am in the fridge nibbling on things. I piss myself off. Seriously.
> 
> 
> Any pointers for kicking your ass back into motivated gear after some time off of healthy eating???



First of all Donnie well done on loosing 20lbs and you should pat yourself on the back for that as i think thats a great lost. So well done.

I know for myself loosing weight is not easy, as I have always been a big comfort eater and still am but I am trying to stop this, as like you my mobility is effected. 

Dont give up on all your goals. If you have a bad day dont beat your self up over it just remember there is always tomorrow and i believe in just taking one day at a time. 

I dont really have any pointers but just wanted to say you go girl, as i no you can do this and you have all our support on here and were all here for you whenever you need us.


----------

